# Seriously Disturbing



## Independent George (Mar 26, 2009)

I'm posting here because I didn't want to ruin the Petfinder thread.

What kind of asshat names a GSD Himmler? 

For those who don't know, Heinrich Himmler was an SS officer and one of the key architects of the Holocaust. I'm writing to the GSD rescue about this - heads ought to roll for this one.


----------



## Tofu_pup (Dec 8, 2008)

I'd guess that it's a bad joke. Like the guy who taught his dog to do the Nazi salut thing...
not something I'd expect out of a rescue though.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

I'm going to wager they simply didn't know any better. Probably looked up German names and that came up as German. 

I'm also not one disturbed by names. I know a lot of sucky Stephanies, but I'm pretty cool. And depending on who you ask, my dog is named after a victim of John Wayne Gacy.


----------



## Independent George (Mar 26, 2009)

If they would have named him Heinrich, I wouldn't be upset. This is much more specific. I suspect that when they took in the dog, and one of their teenaged sons named him as a prank without the parents knowing any better. Or, perhaps the dog was actually rescued from a Nazi (I hate Illinois Nazis!), and nobody thought anything of the name. Regardless, it still pisses me off to no end.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

I have to admit, I generally don't get upset with dog names. I'm with Steph that the name probably just came up as German. There are lots of Kaiser's out there, probably a Hitler or a thousand *shrugs*. I don't automatically assume the person is a Nazi.

Heck, the most offensive name I've heard for a dog is ********. 

But I'm not a history buff, so if somebody told me their dog's name was Himmler, I wouldn't bat an eye.


----------



## Sighthounds4me (Nov 7, 2010)

I think I should name my next Borzoi "Ivan the Terrible." Or "Rasputin!"

I'm with ya, George - it's offensive. But, most dogs are willing to be called anything. To change that name should not be tough.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

This is a case where I'd assume ignorance before malice; it's more likely in my mind that someone just didn't know rather than that a rescue in this day and age would deliberately choose such a name to make a hateful statement. As was previously suggested, probably just looking for German names and came across it.

Sadly, I seriously doubt that many people would even know who Heinrich Himmler is without benefit of The Google.


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

i find the name offensive too but i think it is like the others said, just a coincidence.


----------



## Yvonne (Aug 6, 2010)

I assume it is not meant that way and they probably chose it by looking up German names and I as well would not have known there was anything bad behind the name. Do you think anyone named John is an insult to the people who a sicko like John Wayne Gacy hurt? A name only has the power someone gives it.


----------



## RaeganW (Jul 14, 2009)

Himmler is different from John though. When someone introduces themselves as John, maybe you think of John Wayne. Or John Belushi. Or St. John. Or Jimmy Johns. Himmler is very specific and carries a very, very emotionally charged connotation. Since the dog is in rescue, I see no problem (and indeed, I think it would be a very good thing to do) with writing a polite note to the rescue about the name and asking that they change it.


----------



## Jayme182 (Nov 28, 2010)

I'm not a history buff by any means but I know the name Himmler. I had a weird look on my face when I was looking at the Petfinder site and my BF asked me what I was looking at and I told him that this German Shepherd was named Himmler and he says "You mean like the butcher of Germany?!?"... Many people DO know who Himmler is and that is a horrible name for that poor dog, I hope they change it.


----------



## Yvonne (Aug 6, 2010)

It is not the same to you. Perhaps you hear the name so much more in Europe like we do here John here is exactly my point. If you live where the name is used in life you would not think so much of hearing it for a dog.

baby name site name meaning:

Himmler name origin & meaning:
German: topographic name for someone living at a high altitude or in a pleasant place (see Himmel), the suffix -er denoting an inhabitant.

It is my guess a rescuer read this definition and likened that it was German and meant the dog was in good place with them being the good place.


----------



## RaeganW (Jul 14, 2009)

Yvonne said:


> It is not the same to you. Perhaps you hear the name so much more in Europe like we do here John here is exactly my point. If you live where the name is used in life you would not think so much of hearing it for a dog.


But the dog ISN'T in Europe. Do you really think that name is going to help the dog get adopted?


----------



## Loki Love (May 23, 2010)

RaeganW said:


> But the dog ISN'T in Europe. Do you really think that name is going to help the dog get adopted?


I think if someone is going to pass up a dog because of a name then they really shouldn't be looking to adopt a dog to begin with.


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

im seriously surprised at you people.

Himmler is a last name. Ive read books with characters named Himmler that had nothing to do with Nazis, I actually KNOW someone with that last name...and she's not a nazi...she's just German...would you haul off and be offended if she told you her name? Would you assume she's a nazi? the dog could've been named after any of the numerous Himmlers in the world. 

now..if it IS a himmler as in the butcher reference..maybe..ok..change the name..or just change it's meaning, give him a nickname..but this is nothing to be jumping to conclusions about and then acting on them..


----------



## RaeganW (Jul 14, 2009)

The petfinder ad says the dog was given up by the owner, so I'm assuming he came with the name. I'm not passing any judgements on the people who gave him up, but if you can avoid the issue altogether by just changing the dog's name, why wouldn't you?


----------



## Yvonne (Aug 6, 2010)

Seriously talk about profiling and discrimination. I agree if you can't get past the name to adopt the pup then you don't need to be adopting it. Names on dogs are changed all the time by adopters. The name did not cease with the bad man. It is a name with family origins that had nothing to do with him.


----------



## Jayme182 (Nov 28, 2010)

I understand that it is just a name, but not when you combine it with the fact that the dog is a GERMAN Shepherd. I would also consider it highly inappropriate to name a German Shepherd Adolf, Hitler, Eva Braun, Eichmann, or a number of other infamous Nazi figures. And all you have to do is type "Himmler" in the Google search bar and just look and see what comes up. Not one thing about anyone else named Himmler, only information about Heinrich Himmler and photographs of him in his Nazi uniform.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

IDK, I don't see a problem with naming pets after bad guys. It's kind of fun. I've known cats named Mao Tse Tung (or Mousey Tongue ), Stalin, Hitler, etc. Cats are kind of tyrants anyway, so a dictator's name fits some of them. With dogs it is a bit different because you need to say their name in public, but still.

I do agree that maybe a shelter/rescue should think of PR issues in the animals' names, but meh. I don't think that the name would stop someone who wanted to adopt the dog.


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

It doesn't offend me, but I can see why it would offend others. I knew a pit bull pup named Dahmer. Now, that dog could have been named after anyone with the last name Dahmer, but honestly, who do you think of when you hear that name? It was pretty obvious that his owners wanted to give their "tough" breed a "tough" name.

Google Himmler and you get the Nazi as your first result, just like when you Google Dahmer and you get the rapist/serial killer as your first result. Yeah, it's just a name, and I'm not going to look down on anyone for naming their dog something like that (I'll only look down on them if they idolize the serial killer/Nazi or are otherwise a complete waste of space as a person), but if I worked for a rescue, I'd change the name. Not because I felt I _had_ to, but because... why not?


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

Jayme182 said:


> And all you have to do is type "Himmler" in the Google search bar and just look and see what comes up. Not one thing about anyone else named Himmler, only information about Heinrich Himmler and photographs of him in his Nazi uniform.


this is not an argument that makes such a hubbub over a silly name any more logical. all that means is that Nazi Himmler is the most famous Himmler..which really doesnt mean anything at all.

Emlin(my german friend) gives all her dogs her own last name in addition to a first name. so she's got a Malt named "Avis Himmler". Would you go aghast and all panty twisty at that?

All im saying is be careful contacting the rescue...you may be indirectly insulting someone just for being German.

this is not some ridculous outrage. Its just a name.


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

zimandtakandgrrandmimi said:


> this is not an argument that makes such a hubbub over a silly name any more logical. all that means is that Nazi Himmler is the most famous Himmler..which really doesnt mean anything at all.


It means it's the first Himmler most people think of, which means most people will assume the dog's named after the Nazi. 



> Emlin(my german friend) gives all her dogs her own last name in addition to a first name. so she's got a Malt named "Avis Himmler". Would you go aghast and all panty twisty at that?


I think there's a difference between a dog named "Avis Himmler" and a dog named "Heinrich Himmler" or even just "Himmler" as its call name. I wouldn't think of the Nazi with the first one. The second would be an obvious homage, and the third would probably make most people think of the Nazi. Not saying it's "right" or "wrong" to call a dog that... it's just not a name I'd want to be calling in public, if the reactions here are any indication of general opinion. And for that reason, I would just change the dog's name if I worked at the rescue. Most rescue dogs' names get changed anyway, I'm sure, so just go with something non-controversial in the first place, save yourself the trouble.


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

that's it...the name "Heinrich Himmler" is going on my list of dog names.(maybe with the middle name "Bubbles"  but still)

you know...ive met a pit name Dahmer and fostered a pit mix i named Delilah....guess which one people found more offensive? 

Delilah("Why the hell would you name your dog after a WHORE?!?!?!")


name controversy is ridiculous.


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

I had no clue who Himmler was until this thread. While maybe not the greatest name on earth, I highly doubt they named the dog that to be offensive. More likely someone heard the name, knew nothing about where it came from, like the name and then named their dog that. 

Never knew Kaiser was a "naughty, offensive" name and I know a few Kaisers human and dogs. I actually like the name.

One thing I've been recently noticing, if you go looking for alternative meanings to things, your going to find them. Just like if you think everyone is raciest, your going to find it even when it's not there. 

There are people out there that have no clue what the name means. Just chill. Maybe not the greatest thing to name a dog but I doubt it was done to be offensive to people.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

> Cats are kind of tyrants anyway, so a dictator's name fits some of them.


I knew a cat named Meowsulini!


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

If you really want to get offensive, Jonas was named Sir Hot Cocoa when we found him. Shudder.


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

RaeganW said:


> Himmler is different from John though. When someone introduces themselves as John, maybe you think of John Wayne. Or John Belushi. Or St. John. Or Jimmy Johns. Himmler is very specific and carries a very, very emotionally charged connotation. Since the dog is in rescue, I see no problem (and indeed, I think it would be a very good thing to do) with writing a polite note to the rescue about the name and asking that they change it.


actually i think of toilets...but that's just me.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

zimandtakandgrrandmimi said:


> you know...ive met a pit name Dahmer and fostered a pit mix i named Delilah....guess which one people found more offensive?
> 
> Delilah("Why the hell would you name your dog after a WHORE?!?!?!")
> 
> name controversy is ridiculous.


Ridiculous AND they didn't know their Bible stories  . There's no indication that Delilah was a whore (meaning prostitute. . .any other meaning could be debated). A manipulative, bratty woman who betrayed her man for money, yes, but not a prostitute.



Xeph said:


> I knew a cat named Meowsulini!


Love it!



Darkmoon said:


> Never knew Kaiser was a "naughty, offensive" name and I know a few Kaisers human and dogs. I actually like the name.


"Kaiser" is just the German word for "Caesar". Just 'cuz Hitler wanted to think of himself as a Caesar doesn't mean he patented the name.


----------



## TStafford (Dec 23, 2009)

zimandtakandgrrandmimi said:


> Delilah("Why the hell would you name your dog after a WHORE?!?!?!").


My SIL named her kid Delilah and her very christian ex-MIL pretty much asked her that same thing. I think she said "no respectable christian woman would name her child that".


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

> I think she said "no respectable christian woman would name her child that".


And yet that is the very name of one of the most obnoxious radio personalities in existence today.



> "Kaiser" is just the German word for "Caesar". Just 'cuz Hitler wanted to think of himself as a Caesar doesn't mean he patented the name.


The amount of GSD's named Kaiser and Caesar is staggering >.< Heinz, Blitz, and King are, of course, way up top as well.

I've also known many a GSD named Eva and Heidi? So what?

Hell, my own dogs are affectionately known at home as "Stinkybear" and "Little Bitch".

Zim has referred to Strauss has Herr Straussenkraut the Farmboy!


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

RaeganW said:


> The petfinder ad says the dog was given up by the owner, so I'm assuming he came with the name. I'm not passing any judgements on the people who gave him up, but if you can avoid the issue altogether by just changing the dog's name, why wouldn't you?


I don't think changing the dog's name is really a problem, but I also don't think it's necessarily offensive or that there's any reason that "heads should roll" at the rescue over it. :/


----------



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

My best guess is the dog came with that name and they didn't know it was inappropriate. It says in his description he was a turn-over. We do not typically change the names of turn-overs unless they are really hard to pronounce or we KNOW they are inappropriate. I see that they have since changed his name to Herman.

Nothing to really get worked up about.. My aunt named her cat Bubba, not knowing it stood for Beelzebub who was a demon in the bible.. I suppose one could get worked up over that too. Who would name their cat after a demon?? Unless you think it's funny  It's just a name.. Personally I love the name Delilah.. You could argue that same point with any thousands of names.. why would you name your daughter Ashely? I knew a girl named Ashley and she was a whore! .....yep.


----------



## katielou (Apr 29, 2010)

To bad for my German uncle called Adolf Himmler. Maybe we should just change his name to help him get adopted. Oh thats right he doesn't care because its JUST A NAME!


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

> I see that they have since changed his name to Herman.


I'm not sure that's really an improvement xD


----------



## TheBearCat (Jun 5, 2010)

Xeph said:


> I'm not sure that's really an improvement xD


I concur. 
(10char)


----------



## HyperFerret (Feb 7, 2009)

Xeph said:


> And yet that is the very name of one of the most obnoxious radio personalities in existence today.


 Not completely sure what you meant by that ... but, but I like the radio Delilah!  

And as for the name it's self, despite it being the name of a not so honorable biblical person, I've always thought Delilah was a pretty name - and I'm Christain.



Xeph said:


> I've also known many a GSD named Eva and Heidi? So what?


 I like the Heidi, cute.

I agree with not putting to much emotion in a given name. And a name certainly would NOT keep me from adopting! (That's kinda ridiculous.) Honestly, though I know who Hitler is and what all happened, Himmler didn't ring a bell right away. (I am HORRIBLE with names AND dates, made history class just a breeze. *rolls eyes*) So to someone who didn't have a tie with the name, it was just a cool sounding name or a name with a cool description - as already suggested.

Camillia and Lola (cat) both happen to have the same names as two people I work with. Co-workers all the time laugh or ask/make comment of why I named my dog/cat "after" that co-worker though both animals were named long before I knew the co-workers.

Also, one of my cat's name is Flipflop. I honestly never thought about a "flip flop" that people wear on their feet when I was naming her. She was named Flipflop because when she got here, all she did was flip and flop around everywhere.

No matter what the name is, someone somewhere is always going to link it to something. Just say'n.


----------



## lil_fuzzy (Aug 16, 2010)

Himmler is just another name. I am sure there are lots of people in Germany with the name Himmler, or Adolf/Adolph, and lots of other names that were somehow associated with the war. To you they are associated with something bad, but in Germany it's just another name. With all the Germans that were involved in the war, I imagine you would have trouble finding a name that ISN'T somehow associated with the war.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

I wanna meet a dog named Pfeffernusse. Preferably a pepper and salt Schnauzer. Any one of the three is fine.


----------



## HyperFerret (Feb 7, 2009)

Xeph said:


> I wanna meet a dog named Pfeffernusse. Preferably a pepper and salt Schnauzer. Any one of the three is fine.


Love it!!!


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

HyperFerret said:


> Not completely sure what you meant by that ... but, but I like the radio Delilah!
> 
> And as for the name it's self, despite it being the name of a not so honorable biblical person, I've always thought Delilah was a pretty name - and I'm Christain.


and im an atheist. her name had nothing to do with the bible. I named her Delilah because of what i used to call her before i decided on a name...

which was "Little Purple Doggie" after an incident with a can of paint. De Lilah(c) Dog. her name is Delilah C. Doggie. i tend to have sort of...strange names for my pets i spose...

i dunno...this topic bugged me because you can associate your own meaning to just about ANY name. my name is Celia and i have to warn people "Sing that song and i WILL break..not your heart..your head...potentially with a bat" lol


----------



## RaeganW (Jul 14, 2009)

An that's fine for a private citizen. But I still think it's inappropriate for a rescue, and since it's no big deal to change the dog's name and forget about it, I'm glad they appear to have done so.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> I'm also not one disturbed by names. I know a lot of sucky Stephanies, but I'm pretty cool. .


You mean your name isn't TWAB? <g>


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

InkedMarie said:


> You mean your name isn't TWAB? <g>


TWAB is my birth name. ; )


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

RaeganW said:


> But I still think it's inappropriate for a rescue,


i just really dont get that at all. I mean..it seems like from that standpoint...NO rescue should name ANY dog. Someone might take a name the wrong way. they should just be assigned numbers and let the adoptors name them.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

zimandtakandgrrandmimi said:


> you know...ive met a pit name Dahmer and fostered a pit mix i named Delilah....guess which one people found more offensive?
> 
> Delilah("Why the hell would you name your dog after a WHORE?!?!?!")
> 
> ...


 When we had our Foxhound, her name was Trollop. I just couldn't leave her with that name, she became Emma



ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> TWAB is my birth name. ; )


I knew it!


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

zimandtakandgrrandmimi said:


> my name is Celia and i have to warn people "Sing that song and i WILL break..not your heart..your head...potentially with a bat" lol


But but, that's CEcilia. . .

Man, now that song is stuck in my head. Thanks, Paul Simon.



zimandtakandgrrandmimi said:


> i just really dont get that at all. I mean..it seems like from that standpoint...NO rescue should name ANY dog. Someone might take a name the wrong way. they should just be assigned numbers and let the adoptors name them.


I do think sometimes the name on a shelter/rescue pet makes a difference. I mean, when I adopted Sammy (cat) from the shelter, he was there with his 6 siblings. The shelter staff had named them after the 7 dwarfs (dwarves? Dang, I can never figure that out)(Sam was Happy ). And guess what, Grumpy was the last one adopted. I mean, really, she was just as cute and friendly as the other kittens; I would totally have adopted her except I wanted a male. I don't understand people. And I know dogs named Demon or Trouble don't get adopted as quickly, even if it's clear the name has nothing to do with their personality. So there is something to that point.


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

Willowy said:


> But but, that's CEcilia. . .


i know that..but people still sing the song. >.<




> I do think sometimes the name on a shelter/rescue pet makes a difference. I mean, when I adopted Sammy (cat) from the shelter, he was there with his 6 siblings. The shelter staff had named them after the 7 dwarfs (dwarves? Dang, I can never figure that out)(Sam was Happy ). And guess what, Grumpy was the last one adopted. I mean, really, she was just as cute and friendly as the other kittens; I would totally have adopted her except I wanted a male. I don't understand people. And I know dogs named Demon or Trouble don't get adopted as quickly, even if it's clear the name has nothing to do with their personality. So there is something to that point.


then there's more to the point of not giving them names at all while they are in rescue. If a name has the power to affect whether or not an animal is adopted, shouldnt no name at all eliminate that possibility?


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

zimandtakandgrrandmimi said:


> then there's more to the point of not giving them names at all while they are in rescue. If a name has the power to affect whether or not an animal is adopted, shouldnt no name at all eliminate that possibility?


True. . .do you think everybody will be asking for inmate # 24601?

I agree; kill shelters probably shouldn't have a name on the animals. For a rescue (especially one that uses foster homes), it might be a bit different.


----------



## HyperFerret (Feb 7, 2009)

zimandtakandgrrandmimi said:


> and im an atheist. her name had nothing to do with the bible. I named her Delilah because of what i used to call her before i decided on a name...
> 
> which was "Little Purple Doggie" after an incident with a can of paint. De Lilah(c) Dog. her name is Delilah C. Doggie. i tend to have sort of...strange names for my pets i spose...
> 
> i dunno...this topic bugged me because you can associate your own meaning to just about ANY name. my name is Celia and i have to warn people "Sing that song and i WILL break..not your heart..your head...potentially with a bat" lol


 Little purple doggie and photo imagination had me loling. And when I brought up the bible and the "I'm a Christian" thing, I was actually referring to that post vvvvvv


TStafford said:


> My SIL named her kid Delilah and her very christian ex-MIL pretty much asked her that same thing. I think she said "no respectable christian woman would name her child that".





zimandtakandgrrandmimi said:


> i just really dont get that at all. I mean..it seems like from that standpoint...NO rescue should name ANY dog. Someone might take a name the wrong way. they should just be assigned numbers and let the adoptors name them.


 Lol, when I first read that I was like, "Aw, poor nameless, numbered doggies" as I had a flashback to the movie Patch Adams, where Robin Williams had a problem with not referring to the patient's name. But, totally see your point.


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

Willowy said:


> True. . .do you think everybody will be asking for inmate # 24601?
> 
> I agree; kill shelters probably shouldn't have a name on the animals. For a rescue (especially one that uses foster homes), it might be a bit different.


im just trying to understand the whole deal. if the concern is that an animal will lose out on an adoption because of what name it has...wouldnt it be better not to name them? Because there is a chance that ANY name could be offensive to a potentially good owner. 

either that or name them nonsense words. "I just adopted a dog name Gooblahboo". now i have to name a dog Gooblahboo.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Willowy said:


> do you think everybody will be asking for inmate # 24601?





zimandtakandgrrandmimi said:


> im just trying to understand the whole deal. if the concern is that an animal will lose out on an adoption because of what name it has...wouldnt it be better not to name them? Because there is a chance that ANY name could be offensive to a potentially good owner.


The point of what I said on top there is that even some numbers are more "desirable" than others. So I'm not even sure that would help. People are just plain weird.


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

HyperFerret said:


> Little purple doggie and photo imagination had me loling. And when I brought up the bible and the "I'm a Christian" thing, I was actually referring to that post vvvvvv


i just mentioned my religious stance simply because everyone assumes her name is a biblical reference..like the "why name your dog after a whore?" lady. its not lol.


----------



## Nargle (Oct 1, 2007)

Personally I think it's a rescue's/shelter's responsibility to make their dogs as adoptable as possible. I'm betting that naming a dog after a mass-murdering looney will hurt the dog's chances of being adopted, don't you think? Is having the freedom to name a dog whatever the heck you please worth allowing that dog to remain unadopted for months, years, or possibly it's entire lifetime?

Zim, there are already plenty of people already struggling with the idea of rescuing/adopting a dog, because so many people have this idea that rescue dogs are somehow "lesser" or "broken" or have "baggage." The dark, dank, prison-cell-esque kennels, the deafening barking, and powerful odor of waste in many shelters isn't helping the shelter dog's image. Do you really think giving a dog a number instead of a name is going to help get dogs adopted? Or do you think it might add to the whole depressing atmosphere? Giving a dog a name (a.k.a. identity) aids in allowing a dog's personality and individualism to show, which will help potential adopters to connect and bond with certain dogs, leading to potential adoptions. 

Sure, you could say that a person who is offended by a certain name or is put off adopting a nameless mutt from a stinky, dark cell isn't fit to own a dog, but none of that at all effects how good of dog owner they are or can be.

The point is to make shelter/rescue dogs as attractive, appealing and adoptable as possible, so that they have the best shot possible at a better life. Being "fair" to names is totally unimportant in this situation. 

As far as privately owned dogs with "offensive" names? I may be put off by a person who does such a thing intentionally, and think poorly of their personality in general, but it's not harming the dog and not really any of my business.


----------



## MoosMom (Sep 15, 2009)

So really what we are saying here, had the the dog been a lab, the name Himmler would have been OK? I am German and my great grandmother hid Jews in her house, I will say this doesn't offend me. I laughed. If you say, "Himmler" out loud it sounds like a strong name. Probably more appropriate than "Herman". Now the dog just sounds old and creepy.


----------



## AussieNerdQueen (Jul 28, 2010)

In the erly nineties, my aunt and uncle got a little pure white foxie pup they named the N word. When I was about fourteen I learned the hard way that was offensive because no one in my family ever bothered to tell me what it meant. As he got older and we entered the politically correct age his name was shortened to Nigs.

I think different things will always hold different significance to different people (captain obvious award goes to..) and knowing what i do now as an adult (turned eighteen in July, wooo!) I wouldn't name my dog something like that even though I see the silly humour in a lot of these names. This thread was very informative to me because it occurred to me I can't be so offended by Himmler and such then tell others that Nigs was 'just a lame joke.' I'm either offended by it all, or none of it. I don't want to be such a hypocrite.

By the way to the poster who people accuse you of naming your dog after John Wayne Gacy, is his name just John? Because..That's a VERY common name and I would be weirded out by someone instantly jumping to THAT :\


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

AussieNerdQueen said:


> By the way to the poster who people accuse you of naming your dog after John Wayne Gacy, is his name just John? Because..That's a VERY common name and I would be weirded out by someone instantly jumping to THAT :\


That was me, and it was in jest/joke between another poster and myself, sorry. And it wasn't after John Wayne Gacy. My dog is Jack McCoy, Gacy's first victim. However, my dog is actually District Attorney Jack McCoy named after the Law and Order chacter but that goes to show a name is just a name and means whatever to whoever.


----------



## Deron_dog (Feb 21, 2009)

I don't have a problem with it. Then again I grew up with Four German Shephers, Diablo, Nightsalker, Blondie, and Bones....my Stepdad was weird....I named Diablo, so which one of those 4 is the most offensive?


----------



## Nargle (Oct 1, 2007)

MoosMom said:


> So really what we are saying here, had the the dog been a lab, the name Himmler would have been OK? I am German and my great grandmother hid Jews in her house, I will say this doesn't offend me. I laughed. If you say, "Himmler" out loud it sounds like a strong name. Probably more appropriate than "Herman". Now the dog just sounds old and creepy.


I don't think there's anything wrong with the name in general, but in a rescue situation where there's a large risk of potential adopters getting offended, thus, hurting a dog's chances at getting a home, for nothing more that a stupid name, heck yeah it's wrong.

The fact that the dog is a German Shepherd does add insult to injury, as there is sort of a German Nazi "theme" going on, but any inappropriate name for a rescue dog, regardless of the breed, is harmful for the dog's chances of getting adopted.


----------



## AussieNerdQueen (Jul 28, 2010)

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> That was me, and it was in jest/joke between another poster and myself, sorry. And it wasn't after John Wayne Gacy. My dog is Jack McCoy, Gacy's first victim. However, my dog is actually District Attorney Jack McCoy named after the Law and Order chacter but that goes to show a name is just a name and means whatever to whoever.


I've seen you post before (I stalk..Don't post much) and I always thought YAY! Law and Order fan! I didn't even know that was one of Gacy's victims. I wanted to name my new dog Stabler or Munch (if you watch SVU hehe)


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

AussieNerdQueen said:


> I've seen you post before (I stalk..Don't post much) and I always thought YAY! Law and Order fan! I didn't even know that was one of Gacy's victims. I wanted to name my new dog Stabler or Munch (if you watch SVU hehe)


I'm a serial killer buff, too, so these things happen, lol. It is my dream to have a French bulldog and name her Lt. Anita VanBuren. I had a foster dog once I name Elliott Stabler.


----------



## AussieNerdQueen (Jul 28, 2010)

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> I'm a serial killer buff, too, so these things happen, lol. It is my dream to have a French bulldog and name her Lt. Anita VanBuren. I had a foster dog once I name Elliott Stabler.


I am a serial killer (or just plain loonie toon people) buff too but I am more interested in Aussie killers. Ever heard of Ivan Milat? If not I recommend reading about him he is fascinating. I also love the gangsters and stuff. Close family friend is a prison gaurd with some of the biggest and baddest. She played POOL with some of these whackos.

Sorry, will stop hijacking now.


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

Nargle said:


> Personally I think it's a rescue's/shelter's responsibility to make their dogs as adoptable as possible. I'm betting that naming a dog after a mass-murdering looney will hurt the dog's chances of being adopted, don't you think? Is having the freedom to name a dog whatever the heck you please worth allowing that dog to remain unadopted for months, years, or possibly it's entire lifetime?
> 
> Zim, there are already plenty of people already struggling with the idea of rescuing/adopting a dog, because so many people have this idea that rescue dogs are somehow "lesser" or "broken" or have "baggage." The dark, dank, prison-cell-esque kennels, the deafening barking, and powerful odor of waste in many shelters isn't helping the shelter dog's image. Do you really think giving a dog a number instead of a name is going to help get dogs adopted? Or do you think it might add to the whole depressing atmosphere? Giving a dog a name (a.k.a. identity) aids in allowing a dog's personality and individualism to show, which will help potential adopters to connect and bond with certain dogs, leading to potential adoptions.
> 
> ...


not trying to be fair. i dont care about that. just trying to point out that the name isnt per se inappropriate..perhaps impractical...but yeah..inappropriate and offensive...saying it's that is a little premature.


----------



## Nargle (Oct 1, 2007)

zimandtakandgrrandmimi said:


> not trying to be fair. i dont care about that. just trying to point out that the name isnt per se inappropriate..perhaps impractical...but yeah..inappropriate and offensive...saying it's that is a little premature.


I think it's definitely inappropriate in a shelter/rescue situation, because such a name will hurt a dog's chances of being adopted. Shelters/rescues shouldn't intentionally advertise their dogs in such a way that hurts their chances of finding homes. 

Offensive, well, it may not be offensive to everybody. But that's not what matters in this situation. The fact that it offends enough people to lessen a dog's chances at being adopted is what makes it a problem. This isn't a name that will only offend a small handful of people (For instance, a person with a severe nut allergy and an extreme phobia of nuts may have an issue adopting a dog named Chestnut of Hazel, but that's a one in a million chance) but naming a dog after a major Nazi figure will certainly offend a significant number of people. 

To be clear, I couldn't care less what a person names their own personal dog. A dog with a racist name or a dog named after a serial killer that already has a home isn't at risk of being homeless because of his name.


----------



## sandydj (Sep 27, 2010)

If someone named their GSD Hitler or Himmler or Mengele or whatever I would find it distasteful though none of my business. 

However , retaining the name Himmler for a GSD that you wish to adopt out will alienate most educated people. Look , if a person is named Adolf or has the middle name Hussein like the President or something , it is probably a regular old ethnic name..people do not name dogs after their grandfathers..they name them after people places or things they find interesting or admire , so most people with somewhat educated brain matter would equate the name "Himmler" given to a GSD with the owners being at least somewhat enthusiastic about the topic. Come on now. 

If someone wants to give their dog a name like that , that is their privilege. But a rescue making the decision to retain a name equated with one of the largest acts of genocide in history, especially to a dog that has the same origin as the famous person in question , is ..as the OP put it..asshat.


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

Nargle said:


> I think it's definitely inappropriate in a shelter/rescue situation, because such a name will hurt a dog's chances of being adopted. Shelters/rescues shouldn't intentionally advertise their dogs in such a way that hurts their chances of finding homes.
> 
> Offensive, well, it may not be offensive to everybody. But that's not what matters in this situation. The fact that it offends enough people to lessen a dog's chances at being adopted is what makes it a problem. This isn't a name that will only offend a small handful of people (For instance, a person with a severe nut allergy and an extreme phobia of nuts may have an issue adopting a dog named Chestnut of Hazel, but that's a one in a million chance) but naming a dog after a major Nazi figure will certainly offend a significant number of people.
> 
> To be clear, I couldn't care less what a person names their own personal dog. A dog with a racist name or a dog named after a serial killer that already has a home isn't at risk of being homeless because of his name.


id call that a reason based in practicality. and that's fine. it may seem inappropriate. but for all you know..the dog was named after someone's kindly ol' granddad. the poster that mentioned the dog named for the derogatory racial term..yes..that is inappropriate because as far as i know..there's NO other meaning to that word.

bs they dont name their dogs after family. ALL of my grandfather's dogs are named for family members and family stories..all 13 of them.


----------



## AussieNerdQueen (Jul 28, 2010)

zimandtakandgrrandmimi said:


> id call that a reason based in practicality. and that's fine. it may seem inappropriate. but for all you know..the dog was named after someone's kindly ol' granddad. the poster that mentioned the dog named for the derogatory racial term..yes..that is inappropriate because as far as i know..there's NO other meaning to that word.
> 
> bs they dont name their dogs after family. ALL of my grandfather's dogs are named for family members and family stories..all 13 of them.


Nope they named him that because he was pure white. Not worth it to me but they thought it was funny I guess.


----------



## sandydj (Sep 27, 2010)

It just isn't typical to name a dog after human family members. I think it is neat and different , but it is not typical. People scrolling through rescue GSDs are not going to look at that dog and say "gee it must be from a nice family of German people who were preserving a family name". That is the point..the damage a rescue would do to a dog's chances of finding a good home because they kept that name.


----------



## Tofu_pup (Dec 8, 2008)

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> I'm a serial killer buff, too, so these things happen, lol. It is my dream to have a French bulldog and name her Lt. Anita VanBuren. I had a foster dog once I name Elliott Stabler.


I've toyed with the idea of an SVU theme for all of my future dogs. Though I'd get no end of sh*t from my roommate...
(who, might I add, named her dog after a gay Buffy character)


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

AussieNerdQueen said:


> Nope they named him that because he was pure white. Not worth it to me but they thought it was funny I guess.


i get the idea behind it. it's a tasteless joke. unless you know another definition for that particular word though..i think the point stands.



sandydj said:


> It just isn't typical to name a dog after human family members. I think it is neat and different , but it is not typical. People scrolling through rescue GSDs are not going to look at that dog and say "gee it must be from a nice family of German people who were preserving a family name". That is the point..the damage a rescue would do to a dog's chances of finding a good home because they kept that name.


im not arguing that at all. (except for naming dogs after family..it's pretty typical around here)

im arguing that the name isnt inherantly inappropriate. it's not. in a rescue situation..it's just impractical.


----------



## AussieNerdQueen (Jul 28, 2010)

Tofu_pup said:


> I've toyed with the idea of an SVU theme for all of my future dogs. Though I'd get no end of sh*t from my roommate...
> (who, might I add, named her dog after a gay Buffy character)


MUNCH!!! We have eleven seasons on dvd of SVU



zimandtakandgrrandmimi said:


> i get the idea behind it. it's a tasteless joke. unless you know another definition for that particular word though..i think the point stands.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry excuse my poor reply, I meant nope as in no other meaning I know of, just a silly joke. I was agreeing. 

Even if there was another meaning..It was obvious why they named him that. It's not like some of these other cases where you can at least argue intent. (Think Jack McCoy)

I agree with most of what you're saying. I'm sorry if my story offended anyone, please know I don't agree with it (even though Nigs himself was a sweet dog. Please don't think the DOG is bad cause of the name) so I can kinda get where people are coming from..You want rescues to seem as desirable as possible and they already face enough adversity so why bother? That's just my opinion though. Anyone who would blame the actual dog for it's name seems a bit..Misguided though.

Anyway i just shared that story because I wanted to say this thread helped me. I was very offended by Himmler but even though I didn't agree with Nigs, I wasn't offended. I realized I either have to be offended by both or just let all of it roll off my back.


----------



## Nargle (Oct 1, 2007)

zimandtakandgrrandmimi said:


> id call that a reason based in practicality. and that's fine. it may seem inappropriate. but for all you know..the dog was named after someone's kindly ol' granddad. the poster that mentioned the dog named for the derogatory racial term..yes..that is inappropriate because as far as i know..there's NO other meaning to that word.
> 
> bs they dont name their dogs after family. ALL of my grandfather's dogs are named for family members and family stories..all 13 of them.


In a shelter/rescue situation, it doesn't matter if a dog was named after someone's kindly ol' granddad, because the average joe browsing the dogs in the shelter probably doesn't know who the dog was named after, and is therefore prone to making assumptions. The thing is, a shelters and rescues are "selling" an image to the general public... How about this... I'm in school to become an animator. Because animation studios are trying to sell a product to the general public, we have to be very careful about what kinds of content we include within our movies. Our salaries and our livelihoods depend on making sure JQP buys our product. If JQP is offended by our product, we're not going to make any money. How well do you think an animated children's movie where the main character is named after a major, well known Nazi figure will sell? This is a similar concept with rescues and shelters... they're trying to find as many dogs homes as quickly as possible. Except rather than a paycheck, the dog's actual life is on the line. So it's a little more urgent that the rescue or shelter try to be as PC as possible so that they give their dogs the best shot possible at getting a home. 

Also, something that's inappropriate is wrong for a certain situation. Naming a dog Himmler may not be inappropriate for a family whose kindly ol' granddad is named Himmler and whose dog is not homeless, but for a dog in need of a home as quickly as possible, a name such as Himmler is certainly inappropriate.

ETA:


zimandtakandgrrandmimi said:


> im arguing that the name isnt inherantly inappropriate. it's not. in a rescue situation..it's just impractical.


The definition of inappropriate, according to dictionary.com:


> in·ap·pro·pri·ate
> [in-uh-proh-pree-it] Show IPA
> –adjective
> not appropriate; not proper or suitable: an inappropriate dress for the occasion.


I don't believe it's "proper" or "suitable" to name a dog a potentially offensive name if your duty is to give the dogs the best possible chance at being adopted. Do to so is counter-productive and hinders the dogs ability to be adopted. Likewise, a piece of felt would be an inappropriate tool for welding metal.


----------



## AussieNerdQueen (Jul 28, 2010)

Nargle said:


> In a shelter/rescue situation, it doesn't matter if a dog was named after someone's kindly ol' granddad, because the average joe browsing the dogs in the shelter probably doesn't know who the dog was named after, and is therefore prone to making assumptions. The thing is, a shelters and rescues are "selling" an image to the general public... How about this... I'm in school to become an animator. Because animation studios are trying to sell a product to the general public, we have to be very careful about what kinds of content we include within our movies. Our salaries and our livelihoods depend on making sure JQP buys our product. If JQP is offended by our product, we're not going to make any money. How well do you think an animated children's movie where the main character is named after a major, well known Nazi figure will sell? This is a similar concept with rescues and shelters... they're trying to find as many dogs homes as quickly as possible. Except rather than a paycheck, the dog's actual life is on the line. So it's a little more urgent that the rescue or shelter try to be as PC as possible so that they give their dogs the best shot possible at getting a home.
> 
> Also, something that's inappropriate is wrong for a certain situation. Naming a dog Himmler may not be inappropriate for a family whose kindly ol' granddad is named Himmler and whose dog is not homeless, but for a dog in need of a home as quickly as possible, a name such as Himmler is certainly inappropriate.


Perhaps the argument here is over the word inappropriate. Is it 'inappropriate' to name a shelter dog Himmler or is it impractical?


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Tofu_pup said:


> I've toyed with the idea of an SVU theme for all of my future dogs. Though I'd get no end of sh*t from my roommate...
> (who, might I add, named her dog after a gay Buffy character)


We're whining about dog names when we should consider how poorly people name their children and your roommates dog brings this to mind. My friend has three HUMAN children named after Buffy characters. 



AussieNerdQueen said:


> I am a serial killer (or just plain loonie toon people) buff too but I am more interested in Aussie killers. Ever heard of Ivan Milat? If not I recommend reading about him he is fascinating. I also love the gangsters and stuff. Close family friend is a prison gaurd with some of the biggest and baddest. She played POOL with some of these whackos.
> 
> Sorry, will stop hijacking now.


I know 'em all. I spend a decent amount of time on Crime Library just reading their stories. No particular reason, just find it fascinating. There is some very small number of working serial killers in the US (I think it's under 1,000) and I always wonder "Have I met one? Just in passing?" 

It's not really hijacking because now this thread is just getting ridiculous. We're really going so far off the beaten path to say it's going to affect whether or not a dog is adopted? I'm pretty sure people are aware they can change their rescue dogs name. And I like the offense taken here when I'm going to wager most people responding had no idea who Himmler was- myself included.


----------



## Nargle (Oct 1, 2007)

AussieNerdQueen said:


> Perhaps the argument here is over the word inappropriate. Is it 'inappropriate' to name a shelter dog Himmler or is it impractical?


I think it's both! For one, a shelter/rescue situation is not the place to be naming dogs non-PC names, and two, naming dogs non-PC names is not beneficial at all to the dogs.


----------



## AussieNerdQueen (Jul 28, 2010)

Nargle said:


> I think it's both! For one, a shelter/rescue situation is not the place to be naming dogs non-PC names, and two, naming dogs non-PC names is not beneficial at all to the dogs.


PC is subjective though and that's where the argument lies I think.

Also, Crime Library is one of my favourite websites. Have you been onto this blog: http://www.truecrimereport.com/


----------



## Nargle (Oct 1, 2007)

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> It's not really hijacking because now this thread is just getting ridiculous. We're really going so far off the beaten path to say it's going to affect whether or not a dog is adopted? I'm pretty sure people are aware they can change their rescue dogs name.


You're forgetting that the average person may not see things in such a "reasonable" way. They may boycott the rescue, assuming they support Nazis, they may think the name has something to do with the dog's actual personality (like alluding to aggressive tendencies) or they may just be left with a subconscious impression that leaves a bad taste in their mouth and just plain turns them off. Why set up any obstacles at all when the dog's ability to have a home is on the line?



ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> And I like the offense taken here when I'm going to wager most people responding had no idea who Himmler was- myself included.


I wonder what the results would be if we took a poll. :biggrin1: I thought it was common knowledge, and I'm not even a history buff or anything, I'm an art student!



AussieNerdQueen said:


> PC is subjective though and that's where the argument lies I think.


My argument is, why take the chance when the dog needs a home? Why not try as hard as you can to be PC simply for the sake of getting the dog adopted?


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Nargle said:


> You're forgetting that the average person may not see things in such a "reasonable" way. They may boycott the rescue, assuming they support Nazis, they may think the name has something to do with the dog's actual personality (like alluding to aggressive tendencies) or they may just be left with a subconscious impression that leaves a bad taste in their mouth and just plain turns them off. Why set up any obstacles at all when the dog's ability to have a home is on the line
> 
> I wonder what the results would be if we took a poll. :biggrin1: I thought it was common knowledge, and I'm not even a history buff or anything, I'm an art student!
> 
> My argument is, why take the chance when the dog needs a home? Why not try as hard as you can to be PC simply for the sake of getting the dog adopted?


I see it as simple as if someone wants to adopt a dog, they're either going to adopt it or they're not. I have never thought twice about a dogs name at a rescue and I really doubt a lot of people put stock in it, either, at least not to the point where someone would flat out refuse to adopt the dog. Himmler is just a name. Now, if they were going to name the dog the n-word like in an aforementioned story, that is a whole different context and THEN I would agree maybe somebody wouldn't want to adopt from that rescue. And this is all assuming the rescue had some alterior motive behind naming the dog Himmler when I'm still willing to bet the farm that they found it on a list of German names and used it. 

Maybe it's common knowledge but I didn't know it.


----------



## Nargle (Oct 1, 2007)

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> I see it as simple as if someone wants to adopt a dog, they're either going to adopt it or they're not. I have never thought twice about a dogs name at a rescue and I really doubt a lot of people put stock in it, either, at least not to the point where someone would flat out refuse to adopt the dog. Himmler is just a name. Now, if they were going to name the dog the n-word like in an aforementioned story, that is a whole different context and THEN I would agree maybe somebody wouldn't want to adopt from that rescue. And this is all assuming the rescue had some alterior motive behind naming the dog Himmler when I'm still willing to bet the farm that they found it on a list of German names and used it.
> 
> Maybe it's common knowledge but I didn't know it.


So.. it makes sense to boycott a rescue for using "the N word" but it doesn't make any sense to boycott a rescue that "supports" Nazis? To someone who is aware of who Himmler is, it may appear that way. Maybe you're not making the association because you're not familiar with who Himmler was, so how would you feel if the dog was named Adolf Hitler? Perhaps it was an innocent mistake, but that doesn't change the fact that a significant number of people are going to associate the name with Nazis and genocide. Trust me, there are a lot of innocent mistakes made by us noob animators that the oldies catch, that could prove disastrous to our careers if they made it to the big screen. 

Also, I've heard of people deciding between two rescue dogs, and choosing one over the other because "she had the same name as my recently deceased aunt and it seemed like fate..." Names may not make a difference to you, but you're not representative of the entire human species...


----------



## AussieNerdQueen (Jul 28, 2010)

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> I see it as simple as if someone wants to adopt a dog, they're either going to adopt it or they're not. I have never thought twice about a dogs name at a rescue and I really doubt a lot of people put stock in it, either, at least not to the point where someone would flat out refuse to adopt the dog. Himmler is just a name. Now, if they were going to name the dog the n-word like in an aforementioned story, that is a whole different context and THEN I would agree maybe somebody wouldn't want to adopt from that rescue. And this is all assuming the rescue had some alterior motive behind naming the dog Himmler when I'm still willing to bet the farm that they found it on a list of German names and used it.
> 
> Maybe it's common knowledge but I didn't know it.


Wait so the n word is somehow worse than naming a dog (IF it was with intent) after a Nazi?? Isn't that deciding what is _worse_ and that's kinda a dangerous practice. Anti Semitic (again I'm saying if it was meant with malice) is just as bad as racism. Racism is just as bad as sexism. Sexism is just as bad as bigotry against gays. One form of discrimination is not inheritaly worse than another. One may hold more meaning to you (plural) but doesn't make it a worse form of discrimination.

Sorry, went off on a tangent there ha ha.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Nargle said:


> So.. it makes sense to boycott a rescue for using "the N word" but it doesn't make any sense to boycott a rescue that "supports" Nazis? To someone who is aware of who Himmler is, it may appear that way. Maybe you're not making the association because you're not familiar with who Himmler was, so how would you feel if the dog was named Adolf Hitler? Perhaps it was an innocent mistake, but that doesn't change the fact that a significant number of people are going to associate the name with Nazis and genocide. Trust me, there are a lot of innocent mistakes made by us noob animators that the oldies catch, that could prove disastrous to our careers if they made it to the big screen.
> 
> Also, I've heard of people deciding between two rescue dogs, and choosing one over the other because "she had the same name as my recently deceased aunt and it seemed like fate..." Names may not make a difference to you, but you're not representative of the entire human species...


You're missing my point of what context is. If you're naming a dog the n-word, you're doing it with a purpose. There is not a person who doesn't know what the n-word is or what it means and naming a dog that would be blatantly offensive to many people. N- isn't a name. Himmler is a name. I have no idea what making an animation mistake and it being innocent has to do with any thing. Naming the dog Himmler isn't a mistake. It's a name regardless of who had it first and what they did. I hope you all think I'm a genius author because my family name just so happens to be Faulkner. 

If someone is going to be so anal over the fact a dog was given a random German name by a rescue who was picking a German name for a German dog and construe it as offensive then I wouldn't want to adopt to them. I could not give a rats bottom what my dogs were named at a rescue because I have the ability to change their name. They are not branded and stuck with it forever. And if anyone thinks the dog was named Himmler to reflect the dogs personality- that is just plain stupid. I'm sure that dog is capable of, or has already accomplished, genocide.

So, because you're heard of people choosing a dog named after their whatever aunt makes your anecdote more right than me saying people don't put stock in name. If I don't represent the entire human species then you don't either. I'm also not fronting as everyone's opinion, I'm giving my own. People pick dogs for a lot of arbitrary reasons I'm sure as hell not going to analyze.


----------



## AussieNerdQueen (Jul 28, 2010)

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> You're missing my point of what context is. If you're naming a dog the n-word, you're doing it with a purpose. T*here is not a person who doesn't know what the n-word is or what it means and naming a dog that would be blatantly offensive to many people. N- isn't a name. Himmler is a name.* I have no idea what making an animation mistake and it being innocent has to do with any thing. Naming the dog Himmler isn't a mistake. It's a name regardless of who had it first and what they did. I hope you all think I'm a genius author because my family name just so happens to be Faulkner.
> 
> If someone is going to be so anal over the fact a dog was given a random German name by a rescue who was picking a German name for a German dog and construe it as offensive then I wouldn't want to adopt to them. I could not give a rats bottom what my dogs were named at a rescue because I have the ability to change their name. They are not branded and stuck with it forever. And if anyone thinks the dog was named Himmler to reflect the dogs personality- that is just plain stupid. I'm sure that dog is capable of, or has already accomplished, genocide.
> 
> So, because you're heard of people choosing a dog named after their whatever aunt makes your anecdote more right than me saying people don't put stock in name. If I don't represent the entire human species then you don't either. I'm also not fronting as everyone's opinion, I'm giving my own. People pick dogs for a lot of arbitrary reasons I'm sure as hell not going to analyze.


I'd like to apologize for my previous post I clearly misunderstood what you meant.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

AussieNerdQueen said:


> Wait so the n word is somehow worse than naming a dog (IF it was with intent) after a Nazi?? Isn't that deciding what is _worse_ and that's kinda a dangerous practice. Anti Semitic (again I'm saying if it was meant with malice) is just as bad as racism. Racism is just as bad as sexism. Sexism is just as bad as bigotry against gays. One form of discrimination is not inheritaly worse than another. One may hold more meaning to you (plural) but doesn't make it a worse form of discrimination.
> 
> Sorry, went off on a tangent there ha ha.


I'm not sure how I am writing exactly what I mean and it's going on the way side. In no way did I state that racism is worse than any thing else or why we're even farther off the beaten path. I am by no means suggesting any thing like naming your dog slut over n- because it's less offensive than racism. 

Now, so we're all clear, my point is that the n-word is not a name. I in fact googled it to make sure. I could name my dog carpet, but carpet isn't a name I'm just using it as one. Himmler is in fact a German name. It isn't ONE German's name, either. The name Himmler is not offensive period and I'm sure there are folks out there with that family name who probably wouldn't like the comparison. We cannot assume ANY thing about the rescue because they obviously changed the name after they were tipped off (meaning, they likely had NO idea it was "offensive") because the PetFinder page did not afford me with the information "WE LOVE NAZIS! So we name all our dogs after awesome nazis,"



AussieNerdQueen said:


> I'd like to apologize for my previous post I clearly misunderstood what you meant.


LOL Then pretend my above post is not to you? It'll be incase someone else misunderstands. xD


----------



## AussieNerdQueen (Jul 28, 2010)

I'd like to point out I have a friend whose last name is Carpet xP

What about Michael Jackson's kid Blanket 

Okay sorry I'm stop being a smarty bananas


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

My boyfriend wants to name our next Dachshund Himmler. XD We both agreed that it was an awesome sounding name. I've always liked Dahmer, too.


----------



## Jayme182 (Nov 28, 2010)

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> Now, so we're all clear, my point is that the n-word is not a name. I in fact googled it to make sure. I could name my dog carpet, but carpet isn't a name I'm just using it as one. Himmler is in fact a German name. It isn't ONE German's name, either. The name Himmler is not offensive period and I'm sure there are folks out there with that family name who probably wouldn't like the comparison. We cannot assume ANY thing about the rescue because they obviously changed the name after they were tipped off (meaning, they likely had NO idea it was "offensive") because the PetFinder page did not afford me with the information "WE LOVE NAZIS! So we name all our dogs after awesome nazis,"


So do you you think it is appropriate for a rescue organization to try to adopt out dogs with names like Hitler, Stalin, Gacy, Dahmer, Manson, Killer, Satan, etc...?Basically I mean any name that is even associated with pure evil. I simply don't see how that is appropriate. If a person choses to name their dog one of these things, fine, but a rescue group should not have dogs named after evil people/actions/things. Rescues have to sell their dogs, most of them need to have a high turnover so that they can save more dogs. Bad names don't help with getting dogs adopted. People will pass up a great dog based on the name, like it or not. Just like people will pass up a black dog because it isn't as pretty as a white or tan dog. I realize that this rescue probably didn't know what the name meant, so I do not fault them and I'm glad they changed the name.


----------



## Nargle (Oct 1, 2007)

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> You're missing my point of what context is. If you're naming a dog the n-word, you're doing it with a purpose. There is not a person who doesn't know what the n-word is or what it means and naming a dog that would be blatantly offensive to many people. N- isn't a name. Himmler is a name. I have no idea what making an animation mistake and it being innocent has to do with any thing. Naming the dog Himmler isn't a mistake. It's a name regardless of who had it first and what they did. I hope you all think I'm a genius author because my family name just so happens to be Faulkner.


Himmler isn't just a name... to a significant number of people, it's synonymous with Nazis and mass genocide. In a rescue/shelter situation, where "selling" a dog's image to potential adopters is important, naming a dog a name that has the potential to be so offensive is definitely a mistake. If rescue workers are naming their dogs such names on purpose, they don't have the dogs' best interest in mind.



ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> If someone is going to be so anal over the fact a dog was given a random German name by a rescue who was picking a German name for a German dog and construe it as offensive then I wouldn't want to adopt to them.


Yay, I absolutely love it when rescues discriminate against potential adopters for arbitrary reasons that have nothing to do with their ability to properly care for a dog...



ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> And if anyone thinks the dog was named Himmler to reflect the dogs personality- that is just plain stupid. I'm sure that dog is capable of, or has already accomplished, genocide.


While I was looking to adopt a dog, I looked into a dog named Tornado. No, the dog could not produce hundred mile per hour winds and flatten towns, but the dog was named Tornado because he was a hyper spaz that never stopped moving. You don't think it's likely for someone to name an aggressive dog a name that suggests aggression?



ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> So, because you're heard of people choosing a dog named after their whatever aunt makes your anecdote more right than me saying people don't put stock in name. If I don't represent the entire human species then you don't either. I'm also not fronting as everyone's opinion, I'm giving my own. People pick dogs for a lot of arbitrary reasons I'm sure as hell not going to analyze.


I'm not suggesting that everyone does care about an adoptable dog's name, but a significant number of people do. It doesn't matter if you don't care about an adoptable dog's name, because others do and it effects the dog's chances of being adopted. It's like you're just denying something that actually happens in reality.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Jayme182 said:


> So do you you think it is appropriate for a rescue organization to try to adopt out dogs with names like Hitler, Stalin, Gacy, Dahmer, Manson, Killer, Satan, etc...?Basically I mean any name that is even associated with pure evil. I simply don't see how that is appropriate. If a person choses to name their dog one of these things, fine, but a rescue group should not have dogs named after evil people/actions/things. Rescues have to sell their dogs, most of them need to have a high turnover so that they can save more dogs. Bad names don't help with getting dogs adopted. People will pass up a great dog based on the name, like it or not. Just like people will pass up a black dog because it isn't as pretty as a white or tan dog. I realize that this rescue probably didn't know what the name meant, so I do not fault them and I'm glad they changed the name.


If you've read any of my posts, then yes, you would understand that I think naming a dog Hitler, Dahmer, Stalin, Gacy, etc. is fine because they're NAMES. You would also get that killer and Satan are of a different context, but I guess even I'm over pointing out the difference because it's falling on deaf ears (or blind eyes if we're reading a message board?) I'll try one more time for the sake of my own sanity: Hitler is a name. People have that last name and live their every day lives with it. I am not going to look up the name meaning, but I can assure you it doesn't mean someone who hates jews and participates in genocide of them. Killer literally means a person or thing that kills. But hell, here I could even support my own argument by pointing out killer means a mark of cancellation on a postage stamp, but I'm not going to muddle the waters any more than they've already been muddled. 
You are only further pointing out my point that people will pass dogs up over arbitrary reasons. The fact the dog has a name they don't like is one of a million arbitrary things. Thankfully, I am not a fool and certainly didn't pass over any of my dogs because they were named the stupid names they had at the rescue/shelter. I'm fully aware it's a NAME and I can change it. 



Nargle said:


> Himmler isn't just a name... to a significant number of people, it's synonymous with Nazis and mass genocide. In a rescue/shelter situation, where "selling" a dog's image to potential adopters is important, naming a dog a name that has the potential to be so offensive is definitely a mistake. If rescue workers are naming their dogs such names on purpose, they don't have the dogs' best interest in mind.


Please go to Germany and find people with the family name Himmler and tell them how offensive their name is and that they are synonymous with nazis. Tell me if the response you get is worth it. You are also trying to argue these people had bad intentions giving their dogs a German NAME which, as I so aptly pointed out, there was no where on that website that say "NAMED FOR NAZIS. We love 'em!" so you don't get to make that assumption. 



> Yay, I absolutely love it when rescues discriminate against potential adopters for arbitrary reasons that have nothing to do with their ability to properly care for a dog...


And I love PC bull crap like demanding a rescue change a perfectly good name because there was ONE a-hole somewhere down the line with that name. I'm sure when his parents named him they were directly hoping their child would grow up to have a hand in a massive genocide and years down the lines people could squabble on a dog forum about whether or not it was OK to use that name any more. 



> While I was looking to adopt a dog, I looked into a dog named Tornado. No, the dog could not produce hundred mile per hour winds and flatten towns, but the dog was named Tornado because he was a hyper spaz that never stopped moving. You don't think it's likely for someone to name an aggressive dog a name that suggests aggression?


Yes, again, what I was saying is that people never name their dogs to suite their personalities. But as YOU so aptly pointed out, one scenario doesn't represent the whole human race. Besides the fact this dog being named Himmler CLEARLY (and I say this BECAUSE the rescue changed the name. If you think they were being purposely offensive, my stand point being it's impossible by just using that name but I digress, don't you think they would have left it?) wasn't the case of personality description, do you honestly think I believe my dog is a bird that eats dead things? Or Smalls is a small child who sucks at baseball? Or that Jack McCoy is a district attorney? 



> I'm not suggesting that everyone does care about an adoptable dog's name, but a significant number of people do. It doesn't matter if you don't care about an adoptable dog's name, because others do and it effects the dog's chances of being adopted. It's like you're just denying something that actually happens in reality.


It's like you can't understand what I'm actually saying and keep going back to how it might just affect a dogs adoption. I don't know how many times I can point out there are a million things that affect dog adoptions and ya never know what person is going to be bothered by whatever stupid thing it is. ALL I have been saying this whole time is that Himmler is not an offensive name and getting up in arms over a NAME that I'm still banking on that a majority of you had no idea that someone evil once had that name. It also doesn't matter that you care about the name either, so stop doing these ridiculous "Well YOU might not think so, but other people do.." things because OF COURSE NOT. Otherwise we wouldn't be having this argument.


----------



## Jayme182 (Nov 28, 2010)

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> If you've read any of my posts, then yes, you would understand that I think naming a dog Hitler, Dahmer, Stalin, Gacy, etc. is fine because they're NAMES. You would also get that killer and Satan are of a different context, but I guess even I'm over pointing out the difference because it's falling on deaf ears (or blind eyes if we're reading a message board?) I'll try one more time for the sake of my own sanity: Hitler is a name. People have that last name and live their every day lives with it. I am not going to look up the name meaning, but I can assure you it doesn't mean someone who hates jews and participates in genocide of them. Killer literally means a person or thing that kills. But hell, here I could even support my own argument by pointing out killer means a mark of cancellation on a postage stamp, but I'm not going to muddle the waters any more than they've already been muddled.
> You are only further pointing out my point that people will pass dogs up over arbitrary reasons. The fact the dog has a name they don't like is one of a million arbitrary things. Thankfully, I am not a fool and certainly didn't pass over any of my dogs because they were named the stupid names they had at the rescue/shelter. I'm fully aware it's a NAME and I can change it.


I don't know why you have to imply that we are all morons who can't understand your genius logic. I understand your point about names, I simply don't agree with it. Certain names are NOT just names, because they are associated with bad things. It is unfortunate, but it is true. Giving a German dog a Nazi name when you are trying to get it adopted is just not smart. Just like naming a pit bull Killer would not be smart. These poor dogs already have a bad lot in life, so rescues should do whatever it takes to get them a home, including giving them friendly names. I'm not saying I agree with name discrimination any more than I agree with breed or color discrimination, I'm simply saying that it exists whether you like it or not. My dogs both had really stupid names but that didn't stop me from adopting them. But when I saw this poor dog named Himmler, I immediately thought that he must have been owned by skinheads... and for all I know he was trained to attack minorities. Now of course that is not logical thinking but yes it crossed my mind. 

I am a pretty liberal person and I see no problem with swearing and I despise censorship in music and on TV, but sometimes you have to appease the masses and when the masses are looking to adopt a dog in need of a home, you need to make that dog seem as loving and friendly as possible. 

Do you see a problem with naming a dog F-ucker, A--hole, F-ggot, Sh-thead, etc...? Afterall, they are just words... (Mods feel free to delete this last part of my post, I re-read the forum rules but didn't see anything about swearing... I tried to censor the words.)


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Jayme182 said:


> I don't know why you have to imply that we are all morons who can't understand your genius logic. I understand your point about names, I simply don't agree with it. Certain names are NOT just names, because they are associated with bad things. It is unfortunate, but it is true. Giving a German dog a Nazi name when you are trying to get it adopted is just not smart. Just like naming a pit bull Killer would not be smart. These poor dogs already have a bad lot in life, so rescues should do whatever it takes to get them a home, including giving them friendly names. I'm not saying I agree with name discrimination any more than I agree with breed or color discrimination, I'm simply saying that it exists whether you like it or not. My dogs both had really stupid names but that didn't stop me from adopting them. But when I saw this poor dog named Himmler, I immediately thought that he must have been owned by skinheads... and for all I know he was trained to attack minorities. Now of course that is not logical thinking but yes it crossed my mind.
> 
> I am a pretty liberal person and I see no problem with swearing and I despise censorship in music and on TV, but sometimes you have to appease the masses and when the masses are looking to adopt a dog in need of a home, you need to make that dog seem as loving and friendly as possible.
> 
> Do you see a problem with naming a dog F-ucker, A--hole, F-ggot, Sh-thead, etc...? Afterall, they are just words... (Mods feel free to delete this last part of my post, I re-read the forum rules but didn't see anything about swearing... I tried to censor the words.)


This is why I keep reiterating my "genius logic" because you just stated you understand my point, but don't agree with it, yet you asked me for the umpteenth time in this thread how I feel about a dog being named something like Hitler. If my logic was understood surely I wouldn't have been asked that multiple times only changing the "offensive" name. I also at no point said "name discrimination" didn't exist. I DID say it's ridiculous/stupid/PC crap/insert adjective here about a dozen times AND even threw it there that those were MY feelings on the subject. It could be all said and done there, but again, my logic keeps being questioned. 

I would again like to point out how horribly offensive it is for you to assume the name Himmel could only be concocted by skin heads. I hope no one with that family name reads this forum. You can make assumptions all you like, but what is that old saying about assuming? 

I literally just came out of my skin. You get my point YET AGAIN you just asked me the same thing I've already explained a thousand times. I would literally be typing in all caps right now to convey how you obviously DO NOT get my point. Do you honestly not understand the difference between an offensive slang word and a NAME? By your logic there is no difference between my family name Faulkner and the n-word because apparently slang and legitimate family names are interchangeable, and therefore fall under the same distinction regardless of whether or not they are legitimately offensive or JUST A NAME.


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

Nargle said:


> In a shelter/rescue situation, it doesn't matter if a dog was named after someone's kindly ol' granddad, because the average joe browsing the dogs in the shelter probably doesn't know who the dog was named after, and is therefore prone to making assumptions. The thing is, a shelters and rescues are "selling" an image to the general public... How about this... I'm in school to become an animator. Because animation studios are trying to sell a product to the general public, we have to be very careful about what kinds of content we include within our movies. Our salaries and our livelihoods depend on making sure JQP buys our product. If JQP is offended by our product, we're not going to make any money. How well do you think an animated children's movie where the main character is named after a major, well known Nazi figure will sell? This is a similar concept with rescues and shelters... they're trying to find as many dogs homes as quickly as possible. Except rather than a paycheck, the dog's actual life is on the line. So it's a little more urgent that the rescue or shelter try to be as PC as possible so that they give their dogs the best shot possible at getting a home.
> 
> Also, something that's inappropriate is wrong for a certain situation. Naming a dog Himmler may not be inappropriate for a family whose kindly ol' granddad is named Himmler and whose dog is not homeless, but for a dog in need of a home as quickly as possible, a name such as Himmler is certainly inappropriate.
> 
> ...



nope..not inappropriate at all in my opinion. because in the context you're using the word...you're using it like this:

inappropriate - not in keeping with what is correct or proper; "completely inappropriate behavior"



which is not the same as your little tool analogy. 

the way almost everyone in this thread has been using it..either that or as a synonym for "improper". 

it's not improper or inappropriate. it's merely impractical

like this:

1. Unwise to implement or maintain in practice:


----------



## Jayme182 (Nov 28, 2010)

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> This is why I keep reiterating my "genius logic" because you just stated you understand my point, but don't agree with it, yet you asked me for the umpteenth time in this thread how I feel about a dog being named something like Hitler. If my logic was understood surely I wouldn't have been asked that multiple times only changing the "offensive" name. I also at no point said "name discrimination" didn't exist. I DID say it's ridiculous/stupid/PC crap/insert adjective here about a dozen times AND even threw it there that those were MY feelings on the subject. It could be all said and done there, but again, my logic keeps being questioned.
> 
> I would again like to point out how horribly offensive it is for you to assume the name Himmel could only be concocted by skin heads. I hope no one with that family name reads this forum. You can make assumptions all you like, but what is that old saying about assuming?
> 
> I literally just came out of my skin. You get my point YET AGAIN you just asked me the same thing I've already explained a thousand times. I would literally be typing in all caps right now to convey how you obviously DO NOT get my point. Do you honestly not understand the difference between an offensive slang word and a NAME? By your logic there is no difference between my family name Faulkner and the n-word because apparently slang and legitimate family names are interchangeable, and therefore fall under the same distinction regardless of whether or not they are legitimately offensive or JUST A NAME.


I'm just trying to figure out where your boundaries are... I do not keep asking you the same thing... I asked you first about names, then about words like "killer" and then slang words... those are all different things.

And no, I see no difference between the family name Hitler and the word F-ggot. F-ggot is defined as a bundle of twigs, but it has taken on other meanings. Just as Hitler started out as a normal family name but now it has a bad meaning. 

And I NEVER said that the name Himmel could ONLY be concocted by skin heads, I said that was the first thing that came to my mind. Just like the person who said someone in their family named their dog the "N" word... I assume that whoever named the dog "N" is horribly racist. IF the dog in question WAS named after Heinrich Himmel, then would you still argue that it is not a racist name? Maybe they should throw a "***********" or swastika (yet another thing that started out with a nice meaning and now has a bad meaning) shirt on the dog. 

Also just to bring up another point... naming a dog after an infamous evil person only serves to give that person more recognition that they don't deserve.


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

Jayme182 said:


> Also just to bring up another point... naming a dog after an infamous evil person only serves to give that person more recognition that they don't deserve.


bs. depends on your intent. I fully intend to name a dog Heinrich Himmler now. I simply cant decide on a middle name..it's either gonna be "Bubbles" or "Sparkles" or possibly "Lollipop"


i had a cat named Butterfly..does that sound offensive? No?

well it should. it was intended to be. granted id get banned if i explained the reference here.


----------



## Jayme182 (Nov 28, 2010)

zimandtakandgrrandmimi said:


> bs. depends on your intent. I fully intend to name a dog Heinrich Himmler now. I simply cant decide on a middle name..it's either gonna be "Bubbles" or "Sparkles" or possibly "Lollipop"
> 
> 
> i had a cat named Butterfly..does that sound offensive? No?
> ...


I don't follow... whether you are using the name as an homage or using the name to make fun of the person, you are still naming it after that person. It doesn't matter what the intent is, you are still using that name and giving attention to that person. You could name a dog Adolf Gigglepants Fluffykins Hitler but you are still giving attention to Adolf Hitler even if the name is ridiculous.

Oh and I'm curious about the Butterfly reference...


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

Jayme182 said:


> I don't follow... whether you are using the name as an homage or using the name to make fun of the person, you are still naming it after that person. It doesn't matter what the intent is, you are still using that name and giving attention to that person. You could name a dog Adolf Gigglepants Fluffykins Hitler but you are still giving attention to Adolf Hitler even if the name is ridiculous.


no..you mistake my intent. it's not to glorify or to mock....i think the name itself is quite elegant..apart from all the nasty associations people seem to make betweeen words and deeds..

but no. i like the name. so i'd like to take it back so to speak. it's the same thing as when i call someone a bitch as a compliment. Language is alive. to help it grow into something better..you give it a little push by giving new associations to words and names. That's how ***got went from a bundle of sticks to a slanderous word. Someone intended it to become negative. well..i happen to like this name..so i intend to give a little push towards taking it back.



> Oh and I'm curious about the Butterfly reference...


think Kama Sutra...with a piercing fetishist slant. there's also a veiled reference to zombies there but it's extremely obscure(i was a weird teenager). that's really not something i should go into detail about on the open forum though.


----------



## AussieNerdQueen (Jul 28, 2010)

Jayme182 said:


> I'm just trying to figure out where your boundaries are... I do not keep asking you the same thing... I asked you first about names, then about words like "killer" and then slang words... those are all different things.
> 
> And no, I see no difference between the family name Hitler and the word F-ggot. F-ggot is defined as a bundle of twigs, but it has taken on other meanings. Just as Hitler started out as a normal family name but now it has a bad meaning.
> 
> And I NEVER said that the name Himmel could ONLY be concocted by skin heads, I said that was the first thing that came to my mind. Just like the person who said someone in their family named their dog the "N" word... I assume that whoever named the dog "N" is horribly racist.


That would be MY family. Who are NOT racist they just have a stupid sense of humour. The dog was all white. Lets name him Nigs. Get it? Ha ha freakin ha. No it's not okay but I explained enough that there's no reason for them to be called racists. Oh and not just racist, HORRIBLY racist. Was the person who named their dog Himmel HORRIBLY anti semtic? Maybe. _We don't know_. However _my_ story you did know all the details so please don't refer to my family as racist!


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

> So do you you think it is appropriate for a rescue organization to try to adopt out dogs with names like Hitler, Stalin, Gacy, Dahmer, Manson, Killer, Satan, etc...?Basically I mean any name that is even associated with pure evil.


I have to tell you, I read Manson and my first immediate thought was Marilyn Manson. If it were music related, I'd name a dog Gacy. I honestly think it just sounds like a cool name.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Here's the basic problem, I think: ANY name will have negative connotations to some people. Let's pick the cutest, least offensive name evar. . .maybe Bubbles. Somewhere out there is a person who won't adopt that dog because their childhood dog was named Bubbles, and she peed all over the place and bit people. You can't please everybody. Maybe there's someone (a nice normal non-skinhead someone) out there who is more likely to adopt a dog named Himmler, just because they like dog named German surnames. Or maybe they Googled "Himmler" for history reasons and found that Petfinder page. Who knows? I do think shelters should go with pleasant, common names for the animals in their care, to cut down on the chances of someone passing on a pet with an odd name, but it's not something that needs to be overthought.


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

Willowy said:


> Here's the basic problem, I think: ANY name will have negative connotations to some people. Let's pick the cutest, least offensive name evar. . .maybe Bubbles. Somewhere out there is a person who won't adopt that dog because their childhood dog was named Bubbles, and she peed all over the place and bit people. You can't please everybody. Maybe there's someone (a nice normal non-skinhead someone) out there who is more likely to adopt a dog named Himmler, just because they like dog named German surnames. Or maybe they Googled "Himmler" for history reasons and found that Petfinder page. Who knows? I do think shelters should go with pleasant, common names for the animals in their care, to cut down on the chances of someone passing on a pet with an odd name, but it's not something that needs to be overthought.


If someone over looks a dog because of their name, they didn't deserve that dog period. When at the shelter Nubs's name was Verzie/Veersie/Versie (still unsure about the correct spelling since every paper had a different spelling of it) the first thing I said was "that name has got to go" and left it at that. I have NO CLUE what his name means/meant it could have been a gang reference as far as I knew, I STILL have no clue what it meant. Names can be changed very very easily and most people don't care about what the dog's name is.

I think this issue here is Perception. What one person perceives will be different to someone else. While this font my be red to some to others it may be orange. I got in trouble a lot back at my job at Target because of perception issues. For most people I come off as direct, uncaring, and forward. Once you get to know me you realize I'm just a very direct person who cares very much for friends, and will go the extra mile for everyone. It's just how I'm perceived.

You have your right to be offended about the name. That's the way you feel. Yes I think it's a bit of an over reaction, but that's just my opinion. You have your's and I have mine.

I think this thread has gone a bit out of hand though. I think everyone needs to step back and understand that the only thing 2 DF's can agree on is that the 3rd one is wrong.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Jayme182 said:


> I'm just trying to figure out where your boundaries are... I do not keep asking you the same thing... I asked you first about names, then about words like "killer" and then slang words... those are all different things.
> 
> And no, I see no difference between the family name Hitler and the word F-ggot. F-ggot is defined as a bundle of twigs, but it has taken on other meanings. Just as Hitler started out as a normal family name but now it has a bad meaning.
> 
> ...


You do keep asking me the same thing, and the fact you can't understand that is out of my hands and intensely aggravating. Zim broke the why down even further for you, so I am not going to spent another few hours explaining the same thing in 50 different ways in hopes that someone, anyone out there, speaks the same language I do and gets it. I think we're all over this thread now, but I am excited to tell my boyfriend someone actually said naming a dog f-ggot is the same as naming it Hitler. He is just going to die laughing so at least some good came out of this. 

I need to stop rereading before I start mashing my keyboard and screaming. >.<


----------



## Meshkenet (Oct 2, 2009)

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> You're missing my point of what context is. If you're naming a dog the n-word, you're doing it with a purpose. There is not a person who doesn't know what the n-word is or what it means and naming a dog that would be blatantly offensive to many people. N- isn't a name. Himmler is a name. I have no idea what making an animation mistake and it being innocent has to do with any thing. Naming the dog Himmler isn't a mistake. It's a name regardless of who had it first and what they did. I hope you all think I'm a genius author because my family name just so happens to be Faulkner.
> 
> If someone is going to be so anal over the fact a dog was given a random German name by a rescue who was picking a German name for a German dog and construe it as offensive then I wouldn't want to adopt to them. I could not give a rats bottom what my dogs were named at a rescue because I have the ability to change their name. They are not branded and stuck with it forever. And if anyone thinks the dog was named Himmler to reflect the dogs personality- that is just plain stupid. I'm sure that dog is capable of, or has already accomplished, genocide.


_The n- word, as you refer to it, is bad in certain parts of the world. Actually, if you speak another language than English, it might be compeltely innocuous. For example, a "phoque" here sounds the same as the f- word in English, but it is simply a marine mammal, and we have a lovely song about them which we will sing on our national holiday. As for Himmler, he is a very well known Nazi (he was known as the second most important member of the Nazi party for quite some time). That name is known around the world and, yes, it can be very sensitive for some people. WW2 is not that far away: I visited a few concentration camps while I was in Europe, and learned that people who live in the town of Dachau usually get their car plates in another city not to have to carry that name with them on the road. 

Personnaly, I would be wary of adopting a dog named Himmler because it would lead me to think that the owner might have raised the dog in a manner I don't agree with, either by fostering aggressive tendencies or teaching unwanted behaviours. I would automatically assume the owner to have knowingly given the dog that name. Try entering "German names" in google, and see how many names appear before you get Himmler. I doubt we would ever argue the possibility of the name having been given randomly if the dog had been called "***got", "******", "Hitler" or "****er"._




ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> So, because you're heard of people choosing a dog named after their whatever aunt makes your anecdote more right than me saying people don't put stock in name. If I don't represent the entire human species then you don't either. I'm also not fronting as everyone's opinion, I'm giving my own. People pick dogs for a lot of arbitrary reasons I'm sure as hell not going to analyze.


I have always chosen my dogs name after giving it some thought. To me, someone who chooses to name their dog after a serial killer, a Nazi or any other offensive figure makes the conscious decision to offend some people. It, to me, says a lot about the owner/former owner.

It's a lot easier for a rescue to change the dog's name to somehing more neutral than to pretend everything is normal and dandy. Had the dog came in named "Heinrich", no one would have thought anything of it.


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

I don't think the "any name could be negative" argument really works, because one person disliking any dog named Bubbles because they got bitten by a "Bubbles" as a kid is completely different from tons of people being offended because someone has named a dog after the second most powerful man in Nazi Germany.

Also, I think cats named "Hitler" because they have the 'stache are kind of funny... but in a way, the owners of those cats are mocking Hitler, aren't they? They're reducing him to being compared to a funny-looking, mustachioed animal. Also, it's widely believed that Hitler hated and feared cats. When someone names a big, strong dog Dahmer, or Hitler, or Himmler (especially a German dog in the case of the last two), there's a bit more of a connotation there.

Also, maybe someone who names a dog "the N Word" isn't racist, but they must know that some people are going to assume they are, right? And they must not care, because they name the dog that anyway. How is that better?


----------



## Nargle (Oct 1, 2007)

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> Please go to Germany and find people with the family name Himmler and tell them how offensive their name is and that they are synonymous with nazis. Tell me if the response you get is worth it. You are also trying to argue these people had bad intentions giving their dogs a German NAME which, as I so aptly pointed out, there was no where on that website that say "NAMED FOR NAZIS. We love 'em!" so you don't get to make that assumption.


I never said that anyone with the family name Himmler was associated with Nazis. Also, you're assuming that I find the name to be offensive, when I clearly stated otherwise. 

I said, to some people, the words are synonymous. In a shelter/rescue situation where you're trying to get dogs adopted as quickly as possible, you shouldn't name a dog a name associated with Nazis, because people WILL make assumptions. It will make the dog less adoptable. In fact, I would expect a German Shepherd rescue that's naming their dogs German names to be a little more cautious to avoid mistakes like this. Because regardless of their intentions, as innocent as they may be, people WILL make assumptions, and dogs will suffer.

This has nothing to do with the family name Himmler. That's a totally different topic. Surely there are people in the world that will make assumptions about a person with the last name Himmler (not saying I agree with it) but their name is not causing them to be homeless.



ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> And I love PC bull crap like demanding a rescue change a perfectly good name because there was ONE a-hole somewhere down the line with that name. I'm sure when his parents named him they were directly hoping their child would grow up to have a hand in a massive genocide and years down the lines people could squabble on a dog forum about whether or not it was OK to use that name any more.


It's not about "one a-hole somewhere down the line with that name." It's about the many, many people who may take offense to that name and as a result, the dog named after that man (and perhaps even every other dog in the rescue) will suffer a lower chance of being adopted. 

Also, I'm not arguing about whether or not it's "okay to use that name anymore." I'm arguing about rescues doing all they can to make their dogs as adoptable as possible. As I've stated MANY times, I couldn't care less if people name their own personal dogs after Nazis, mass murderers, derogatory slang words, WHATEVER. I don't care. What I care about is the poor dogs who have to remain homeless because of a stupid name that can be changed effortlessly.



ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> Yes, again, what I was saying is that people never name their dogs to suite their personalities. But as YOU so aptly pointed out, one scenario doesn't represent the whole human race. Besides the fact this dog being named Himmler CLEARLY (and I say this BECAUSE the rescue changed the name. If you think they were being purposely offensive, my stand point being it's impossible by just using that name but I digress, don't you think they would have left it?) wasn't the case of personality description, do you honestly think I believe my dog is a bird that eats dead things? Or Smalls is a small child who sucks at baseball? Or that Jack McCoy is a district attorney?


You're using absolute terms such as "never," that's why I stated that you're not representative of the entire human species. I'm not using absolute terms, I'm using words such as "some" and "many," which does not indicate sweeping generalizations such as the ones you're making.

This particular dog may not have been named for his personality, but you must realize that there ARE dogs that are named names to suit their personality. Deal with it. And even if they aren't there's still a chance that someone may take the name literally. On top of that, German Shepherds are a breed that's commonly misunderstood. There's no need to make it so hard for a dog to get adopted. 

Naming a dog after a bird, a child, and a district attorney really doesn't apply at all to this conversation because none of those are personality traits... 



ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> It's like you can't understand what I'm actually saying and keep going back to how it might just affect a dogs adoption. I don't know how many times I can point out there are a million things that affect dog adoptions and ya never know what person is going to be bothered by whatever stupid thing it is. ALL I have been saying this whole time is that Himmler is not an offensive name and getting up in arms over a NAME that I'm still banking on that a majority of you had no idea that someone evil once had that name. It also doesn't matter that you care about the name either, so stop doing these ridiculous "Well YOU might not think so, but other people do.." things because OF COURSE NOT. Otherwise we wouldn't be having this argument.


All I care about in this discussion is the dog's chances of getting adopted. I understand that there are a million thing that will effect a dog's chances of being adopted, but why not do everything in your power to give the dog the best chance possible at being adopted? Why put so many obstacles in the way of the dog's success? 

If you admit that obviously there are people who are offended by the name, why bother arguing? I don't care who finds the name to be offensive. All I care about is the fact that it's not appropriate for a rescue or shelter to use a name that will hinder a dog from being adopted.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Oh, are we going to keep going here? Because I'm long since done. You either really don't get it, or try really hard to feign ignorance for the sake of.. who knows what. Either way I'm exhausted reiterating the same point 50 times.


----------



## Nargle (Oct 1, 2007)

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> Oh, are we going to keep going here? Because I'm long since done. You either really don't get it, or try really hard to feign ignorance for the sake of.. who knows what. Either way I'm exhausted reiterating the same point 50 times.


How about, instead of reiterating the same point 50 times, try acknowledging some of the good points that others have made? You just keep going on and on about "it's just a name" and "I don't find it offensive," and assuming that everyone's asking you the same questions over and over when we're not...

I have no objection if you're done with the conversation, though.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

> You just keep going on and on about "it's just a name"


Perhaps because it is.


----------



## Deron_dog (Feb 21, 2009)

Jayme182 said:


> So do you you think it is appropriate for a rescue organization to try to adopt out dogs with names like Hitler, Stalin, Gacy, Dahmer, Manson, Killer, *Satan*, etc...?Basically I mean any name that is even associated with pure evil. I simply don't see how that is appropriate. If a person choses to name their dog one of these things, fine, but a rescue group should not have dogs named after evil people/actions/things. Rescues have to sell their dogs, most of them need to have a high turnover so that they can save more dogs. Bad names don't help with getting dogs adopted. People will pass up a great dog based on the name, like it or not. Just like people will pass up a black dog because it isn't as pretty as a white or tan dog. I realize that this rescue probably didn't know what the name meant, so I do not fault them and I'm glad they changed the name.


Ours does, it just uses other languages, They always get adopted and the people change the dogs name 9 times out of 10. Secondly I've seen dogs come through with names such as Kahn, Gangus, Nepoleon, Booth, (I live in a very red neck town) Stalin, Berkawitz (did I spell that right) Green river (not kidding on that one I live in Oregon he's Famous here) Ripper as in Jack The, Zodiac as in The Killer. 

My Shelter has a sick sense of Humor and EVERYONE of those dogs have been adopted out, everyone of them had its name changed. But honestly I think the weird and off kilter names my shelter gives the dogs has helped them get adopted faster then dogs named SPot, and fido. 

Sides that I miss Charlie AKA Charles Manson. I wanted to adopt Charlie soooooo bad!


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Nargle said:


> How about, instead of reiterating the same point 50 times, try acknowledging some of the good points that others have made? You just keep going on and on about "it's just a name" and "I don't find it offensive," and assuming that everyone's asking you the same questions over and over when we're not...
> 
> I have no objection if you're done with the conversation, though.


I'd prefer to have hair beyond the age of 24, thanks. I have responded to all of your points clearly and concisely a thousand times and I may as well be discussing this with Jonas.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

> I'd prefer to have hair beyond the age of 24


Oh whaddaya talk? You wanna shave at least half of it!


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

Xeph said:


> Oh whaddaya talk? You wanna shave at least half of it!


Please, if you're going to shave all or part of your head, do it for a worthy cause, such as St. Baldricks www.StBaldricks.org I believe is the site. Our local event is in late may or early June every year, the first year, I planned in advance and raised $1300 for kids with cancer. This past year, I didn't plan on it but decided, that day, to do it. Wrote a check for $200 from my sister and I and went over. It's just hair. The only permanent thing on me is my ink!


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Xeph said:


> Oh whaddaya talk? You wanna shave at least half of it!


Hey! We're only at a 1/4 of it thus far.



InkedMarie said:


> Please, if you're going to shave all or part of your head, do it for a worthy cause, such as St. Baldricks www.StBaldricks.org I believe is the site. Our local event is in late may or early June every year, the first year, I planned in advance and raised $1300 for kids with cancer. This past year, I didn't plan on it but decided, that day, to do it. Wrote a check for $200 from my sister and I and went over. It's just hair. The only permanent thing on me is my ink!


I shaved a panel, but it was only about 1/4 of my head and the hair we shaved off was only 5 inches long- though I still have it! I can't shave my head, but mostly from being a stylist. My hair makes a big impression on my clients.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> Hey! We're only at a 1/4 of it thus far.
> 
> 
> 
> I shaved a panel, but it was only about 1/4 of my head and the hair we shaved off was only 5 inches long- though I still have it! I can't shave my head, but mostly from being a stylist. My hair makes a big impression on my clients.


 Have you ever thought of working a St. Baldrick's event? They have volunteer hair stylists doing the shaving!


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

InkedMarie said:


> Have you ever thought of working a St. Baldrick's event? They have volunteer hair stylists doing the shaving!


Yes! Salons are typically closed on Monday, so I plan on spending that down time doing events like these and working for free in nursing homes.


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

> If you admit that obviously there are people who are offended by the name, why bother arguing? I don't care who finds the name to be offensive. All I care about is the fact that it's not practical for a rescue or shelter to use a name that will hinder a dog from being adopted.


there...i edited it. now you dont sound like a stereotyping prejudiced person and hopefully you will see the differencee.

what you are arguing is an issue of practicality by definition. If you were arguing that the name would send bunches of people teary eyed into suing the shelter..then MAYBE inappropriate would work.

and yeah it's a semantics point but it makes you sould like what i described above...except you know..a different word that starts with a B. and no..im not saying you are one...you're just seriously coming off as one with the whole "inappropriate" thing.


----------



## Jayme182 (Nov 28, 2010)

AussieNerdQueen said:


> That would be MY family. Who are NOT racist they just have a stupid sense of humour. The dog was all white. Lets name him Nigs. Get it? Ha ha freakin ha. No it's not okay but I explained enough that there's no reason for them to be called racists. Oh and not just racist, HORRIBLY racist. Was the person who named their dog Himmel HORRIBLY anti semtic? Maybe. _We don't know_. However _my_ story you did know all the details so please don't refer to my family as racist!


I wasn't trying to insult your family... maybe I worded what I meant to say wrong. I was talking about the first thing that comes to my mind when I hear a certain word or name. What I meant was, not knowing the story of the dogs name, if I see a dog named "N", I'm going to assume that the person that owned the dog was horribly racist. And if I saw a dog named Adolf Hitler I'd assume that whoever named him was horribly anti-semitic. Just like my dog had the stupid name of Trinity which I assumed was named after The Matrix (asked the former owner and yes in fact she was named after the Matrix... lame!).

And P.S. - I think that anyone who uses that word has to be at least a little racist - and my own mother has uttered that word a few times in my life, of which I am deeply ashamed to admit. I do get the whole joking thing though... but I think it is a thin line. My BF is half Asian (Thai to be exact) and he constantly gets jabbed about solving some math problems and things of that nature... yes it's funny haha but after a while it gets old.


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

> if I see a dog named "N", I'm going to assume that the person that owned the dog was horribly racist. And if I saw a dog named Adolf Hitler I'd assume that whoever named him was horribly anti-semitic.


ever heard that ol' quip " When you assume..you make an ASS of U and ME both."


unfounded assumptions can be very dangerous. you should never pass judgement with only a surface glance.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

> I think that anyone who uses that word has to be at least a little racist


Please don't make me sing the song.


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

Xeph said:


> Please don't make me sing the song.


if you sing that song...im singing the porn song...


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

I'm listening to Back dat azz up. Are we singing that?


----------



## Jayme182 (Nov 28, 2010)

zimandtakandgrrandmimi said:


> ever heard that ol' quip " When you assume..you make an ASS of U and ME both."
> 
> 
> unfounded assumptions can be very dangerous. you should never pass judgement with only a surface glance.


LOL ok thanks mom... EVERYONE makes surface judgements whether they like to admit it or not... most people just don't say them out loud. I mean really, you see a dog named "N" and you are going to think oh now that's a cute name! I really don't think so. If you see someone wearing a "***********" shirt, are you going to think "oh gee, they must love the color white!"... please.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Yeah, THANKS MOM. 

XD XD XD


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

I swear to God I'll SING THE SONG!

And I don't think you can sing the porn song on the forum.



> I mean really, you see a dog named "N" and you are going to think oh now that's a cute name! I really don't think so.


I totally would have laughed if I met that white dog named Nigs. I would have been annoyed if it were a black dog. Why? SO UNORIGINAL (and yes, I'm serious).



> If you see someone wearing a "***********" shirt, are you going to think "oh gee, they must love the color white!"... please.


Maybe it's the name of a new band


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

Jayme182 said:


> LOL ok thanks mom... EVERYONE makes surface judgements whether they like to admit it or not... most people just don't say them out loud. I mean really, you see a dog named "N" and you are going to think oh now that's a cute name! I really don't think so. If you see someone wearing a "***********" shirt, are you going to think "oh gee, they must love the color white!"... please.


nope...i personally wouldnt think a thing of it. I've known dogs named the n word. dont care. i think it's a bad joke. 

and not every "skinhead" is a racist. *********** shirt? what like with a swastika or something? do you know the history of the swastika? it's just a cross and it was a symbol of peace long before it was ever adopted by Nazis. 

everyone makes judgements..but i make it a habit to go by what people say...not what they wear or look like..or even by what they name their dogs.

because the thing that offends ME the most..is people being superficial, stereotypical and bigoted.


----------



## Independent George (Mar 26, 2009)

Damn. I guess I can't ever claim to be a threadkiller again.

Anyway, I have to admit I kind of skimmed the last 3-4 pages, in short:

1. I spoke with the rescue, and they agreed to change the name. Good for them; I actually plan on sending them a small donation in thanks.
2. Names matter. Symbolism matters. Himmler's name carries weight because the Holocaust remains one of the most unspeakably evil acts in the whole of human history, and he was one of its chief architects. The GSD carries specific symbolic association with Nazi Germany - take a look at old WWII propaganda posters. Germany was sometimes symbolized by Dobermans, rarely by rottweilers, and very often by GSDs. 
3. Himmler is a surname, with a very specific connotation; if the dog's name were Heinrich, it wouldn't be an issue. 
4. Heck, Rommel or even Doenitz would be within the bounds of acceptability. Eichmann, Goebbels, Goering, and Himmler were a breed apart, and their names each carry that much more baggage.


----------



## Jayme182 (Nov 28, 2010)

zimandtakandgrrandmimi said:


> nope...i personally wouldnt think a thing of it. I've known dogs named the n word. dont care. i think it's a bad joke.
> 
> and not every "skinhead" is a racist. *********** shirt? what like with a swastika or something? do you know the history of the swastika? it's just a cross and it was a symbol of peace long before it was ever adopted by Nazis.
> 
> ...


Yes in fact I do know what a swastika means, I actually mentioned that earlier... but I actually meant a shirt I've seen more than once, with a picture of a fist and the words "***********"... that only has ONE meaning. And I also know what a skinhead is, I wasn't referring to the punk or Oi type of skinheads. 

I find it highly inappropriate to name a dog something like N that you have to say in public... if that makes me a superficial stereotypical bigot, fine then, but I think the same of anyone who uses that word in a joking matter or not.


----------



## lisaj1354 (Feb 23, 2008)

> and not every "skinhead" is a racist. *********** shirt? what like with a swastika or something? do you know the history of the swastika? it's just a cross and it was a symbol of peace long before it was ever adopted by Nazis.


On the contrary - skinheads ARE racists (otherwise, why not keep a full head of hair so as not to be identified as a rascist? They're proud of their rascism) and while the swastika was originally a symbol of peace, it was bastardized and now stands for atrocities and mass murder. 

And in all my years, I've never heard of a dog named the "N" word.

Please - I beg of you. As a person who's family was descimated by Nazi's, and as a person who has experienced the bigotry of skinheads, I as you not to discount either of these things in any way. 

It is a shame that a breed as lovely as the GSD can and will be forever mared by people who are either too bigoted or too stupid to realize that naming your dog after a mass murderer is not funny or glib. Its assinine and shows one's true colors.

/end rant


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

I'm partially bald and Xeph and I get on just fine.


----------



## Loki Love (May 23, 2010)

A name is just a name. It's a bunch of letters tossed together - that's it, that's all. It's people (like a few of those posting here) that actually give those names any 'power' and 'meaning'. If no one made a stink about it.. it wouldn't be a big deal. It would simply remain a name.

The name isn't the problem - I think the people raising a stink about it are.

That's just my opinion though.


----------



## marsha=whitie (Dec 29, 2008)

Jayme182 said:


> Yes in fact I do know what a swastika means, I actually mentioned that earlier... but I actually meant a shirt I've seen more than once, with a picture of a fist and the words "***********"... that only has ONE meaning. And I also know what a skinhead is, I wasn't referring to the punk or Oi type of skinheads.
> 
> I find it highly inappropriate to name a dog something like N that you have to say in public... if that makes me a superficial stereotypical bigot, fine then, but I think the same of anyone who uses that word in a joking matter or not.


Where I'm from, its not uncommon to name a black animal the "N" word, or Spook, or the like. But then again, they could get away with it moreso there than they could up where I am now, 'cause there were seriously MAYBE 5 colored families in the WHOLE COUNTY. While here... I'm afraid to think of what would happen if a dog was named N!gger. *shivers*

I'm not saying that I believe in it, but I don't let it bother me. If someone wants to be an idiot, I'm not really gonna care. Its on them to suffer the possible consequences.

The adult dog was named Spook. RIP buddy.


----------



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

lisaj1354 said:


> On the contrary - skinheads ARE racists (otherwise, why not keep a full head of hair so as not to be identified as a rascist? They're proud of their rascism) and while the swastika was originally a symbol of peace, it was bastardized and now stands for atrocities and mass murder.
> 
> /end rant


Some people don't like having hair. A guy I work with has a receding hair line, so rather than be embarassed about that, he shaves it all off. He is not a racist "skinhead" but he doesn't have any hair, so what? People need to learn to get over things like this. If a bunch of women decided to dye their hair brown and make it curly, and then proclaimed to be anti-gay rights or some such thing, should I then dye my naturally curly brown hair blonde or straiten it so some idiots out there won't think I'm associated with them?


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

I admit if I saw a black dog named "Spook" I'd think of a ghost, not a racial term 

BTW *sings* A couple of G's, an I and an E, an R and an N Just six little letters all jumbled together
Have caused damage that we may never mend<---Name what song those lyrics are from

I have a feeling Zim and TWAB will get it.


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

Loki Love said:


> A name is just a name. It's a bunch of letters tossed together - that's it, that's all. It's people (like a few of those posting here) that actually give those names any 'power' and 'meaning'. If no one made a stink about it.. it wouldn't be a big deal. It would simply remain a name.
> 
> The name isn't the problem - I think the people raising a stink about it are.
> 
> That's just my opinion though.


So you think it does not reflect on an owner one single bit if they choose to name their dog Jesus, or Hitler or Himmler, or Madonna, or Dahmer, or Buddha, or Ni***r, or whatever? You wouldn't have a single preconceived notion about that owner?

If I came across someone with a dog named the N word, my first thought would either be that they're racist, or that they enjoy stirring up crap and getting a reaction. I admire people who aren't afraid to state their opinions, who will stand up for their choices and beliefs even when those choices and beliefs aren't the popular ones. But I don't respect people who set out to offend and alienate others just because they can.


----------



## Loki Love (May 23, 2010)

Crantastic said:


> So you think it does not reflect on an owner one single bit if they choose to name their dog Jesus, or Hitler or Himmler, or Madonna, or Dahmer, or Buddha, or Ni***r, or whatever? You wouldn't have a single preconceived notion about that owner?
> 
> If I came across someone with a dog named the N word, my first thought would either be that they're racist, or that they enjoy stirring up crap and getting a reaction. I admire people who aren't afraid to state their opinions, who will stand up for their choices and beliefs even when those choices and beliefs aren't the popular ones. But I don't respect people who set out to offend and alienate others just because they can.


Uhm, I actually have a friend named Jesus. I hadn't given a moment's thought about judging his parents because of it.. 

A name is a name. What is disrespectful to you, may be something completely different to another person. It only becomes an issue when people get all uptight and defensive about it. 

A name can do no harm - a person behind that name can, but the name itself - nope - it's pretty harmless.


----------



## Jayme182 (Nov 28, 2010)

marsha=whitie said:


> Where I'm from, its not uncommon to name a black animal the "N" word, or Spook, or the like. But then again, they could get away with it moreso there than they could up where I am now, 'cause there were seriously MAYBE 5 colored families in the WHOLE COUNTY. While here... I'm afraid to think of what would happen if a dog was named N!gger. *shivers*
> 
> I'm not saying that I believe in it, but I don't let it bother me. If someone wants to be an idiot, I'm not really gonna care. Its on them to suffer the possible consequences.
> 
> The adult dog was named Spook. RIP buddy.


See, I think that is my problem, I'm born and raised in the suburbs of Chicago and I've grown up with a variety of ethnicities surrounding me... growing up my friends were white, black, Jewish, Indian, Pakistani, Chinese, Japanese, Polish, Russian, etc... a name like that would NEVER fly here. For most of my childhood I lived in Skokie, IL which has one of the highest Jewish populations in the country. I went to many Bar and Bat Mitzvahs in junior high. I think that is part of the reason why naming a dog anything to do with Nazis really bothers me. I have no concept as to what it would be like to live in a more rural area or to live down south where names like that might be more acceptable. But here, no way, no how, naming a dog the N word would just not fly. 

At any rate that is an awesome picture.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

> Uhm, I actually have a friend named Jesus.


Actually pronounced Jeezus, or is he another heysoos? I'm honestly asking.


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

> On the contrary - skinheads ARE racists (otherwise, why not keep a full head of hair


Geeze, I've been shaving head with a Norelco for years because I thought it was better than combing hair from one side of my head over bald spot. Course I could have purchased a wig/toupee but I thought that looked pretty silly. Now I find out That I could be a racist. WOW. I guess that's a good place to get recruits, lose hair and you're automatically a skinhead. 

I have read some dumb things as I've traveled through life, this ranks high on the list.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

My black brothers often shaved their heads....preeeeeeetttttttyyyyyyyy sure they weren't racists. Just black guys with shaved heads.


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

Loki Love said:


> A name can do no harm - a person behind that name can, but the name itself - nope - it's pretty harmless.


No, names and words in themselves don't have power. People have the power... and words are the tools they use to exercise that power. Would it be okay if a white teacher used racial slurs to address her non-white students? Would you tell those kids to just forget about it, it's just a collection of letters that mean nothing unless they let it? Would you stand by and watch a male boss at work call his female employees the C word? What if one of your straight friends referred to all your gay friends as "Fa***ts?" You can claim all you want that people are just "letting themselves" be offended by stuff like that, but some words have _such_ strong meanings that it's just not true. 

People use words as weapons, sometimes intentionally, sometimes unintentionally. I don't think everyone has to tiptoe around and be super PC, but they should know better than to name their dog "Ni**er" and then further insult anyone who's offended by telling them it doesn't mean anything.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

> What if one of your straight friends referred to all your gay friends as "Fa***ts?"


Depends. What's the context? Because there are plenty of gay people that call each other the F word or the D word.

For heaven's sake, don't come hang out with my group of friends. You'll be so offended your brain will explode, I'm sure.


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

Xeph said:


> Depends. What's the context? Because there are plenty of gay people that call each other the F word or the D word.
> 
> For heaven's sake, don't come hang out with my group of friends. You'll be so offended your brain will explode, I'm sure.


You're assuming things about me, Xeph. Careful. 

I have friends who do the same thing. It's not a big deal in that context. I'm talking more someone in a position of "power" (or privilege, in this case -- let's assume a homophobic straight dude) calling gay people, who he views as inferior, by a slur. In that case, the word is a weapon, and it would be offensive for him to throw it out there and then be like, "What? It's just a word. It doesn't actually _mean_ anything."

I thought the "position of power/privilege" context was obvious from my other examples. Sorry about that.


----------



## Independent George (Mar 26, 2009)

Xeph said:


> Depends. What's the context? Because there are plenty of gay people that call each other the F word or the D word.
> 
> For heaven's sake, don't come hang out with my group of friends. You'll be so offended your brain will explode, I'm sure.


You must hang out with a bunch of Sneaky Gays (thanks, pbmix!)


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

No, in that case, I wouldn't allow it. But here's the thing for me...it is not the WORD that is offensive to me. It is the CONTEXT in which it is used. If that makes any sense at all...

Also George, I LOVE that clip! LOL! It's like a million times more hilarious BECAUSE Jane Lynch is a lesbian!

ETA: Pretty sure that the ONLY reason the Sneaky Gays sketch works is because Jane Lynch is a lesbian. I have no doubt there'd be an outcry if she were a straight woman saying these things (even as a nasty character).


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

Xeph said:


> No, in that case, I wouldn't allow it. But here's the thing for me...it is not the WORD that is offensive to me. It is the CONTEXT in which it is used. If that makes any sense at all...


No, it does, and I agree. That's why I find it... not so much offensive to me, but distasteful to name a German dog Hitler or Himmler, or have a white guy name his dog the N word. It's a bit different from naming a mustachioed cat Hitler (which comes off as more of a joke, a poke at Hitler) or a fluffy little pom Dahmer (again, reducing the serial killer to a joke, like he's no scarier than a fluffy little dog). If someone names a big, strong German dog Hitler or Himmler, then in that context there are bound to be assumptions. Whether the owner wants to open themselves up to that is their own business, and I don't care. But in the case of a rescue, I think it's better to just avoid the trouble... not because they feel they need to let the "PC police" "win" or whatever, just... for common courtesy, and because in the grand scheme of things, why not?


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

The problem is, we still really don't know the context of why a person named a dog what they did. I mean, the name Mirada means absolutely zip to anybody that hasn't heard or played the song themselves.

Himmler didn't register for me as a perpetrator of mass genocide. Nor did Manson as a serial killer. Gacy did only because I recently read about him, but I still like the name. I have no idea who Goebbels is (please don't send me to wiki, I'll never leave it x.x).

I'm not going to bat an eye if somebody names their dog Pookie, but I had a hell of a laugh when I met one named Cooter.


----------



## Finkie_Mom (Mar 2, 2010)

My best friend got a new puppy a couple of months ago. She is all black with a bit of white on her chest and on the tips of her feet. It was near Halloween. I told her to name the puppy Spook. I live in Philly. I had no idea what it meant. She knew what it could be slang for, and decided against it, but if she hadn't known, it might be the doggy-Aunt of a puppy named Spook. Or John Henderson, as my DH had suggested. I have no clue who John Henderson is, by the way, and neither does my DH. He just came up with it randomly. 

The puppy's name is now Luna, after the cat from Sailor Moon.


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

I've just decided to rename my dog Poca Gooblahboo Pfeffernusse Carpet Poo. I added the Poo - think it gives it a nice ring. I sure hope no poo-haters out there try to spoil my fun by implying I'm disgusting for naming my dog after excrement.

Sue Cees it: "...if I can't tell who's gay, how do I know who to judge?":laugh:


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

Xeph said:


> The problem is, we still really don't know the context of why a person named a dog what they did. I mean, the name Mirada means absolutely zip to anybody that hasn't heard or played the song themselves.


True. The dog could have been named after a beloved relative, or just because they liked the sound of the name. That doesn't change the fact that when people meet an owner with a dog named something like that, they will make initial assumptions (which hopefully will be proven or refuted later, once they get to know the person and find out the story behind the name). In the case of a rescue, that name could just turn a lot of people off immediately, so it's easier to change it. Not for moral reasons, not because of peer pressure... just because in the interests of initially attracting as many people to a rescue as possible, it's best to avoid doing anything overly hot-button (as, based on the past eight pages of discussion, this name certainly is!).

Edit: I'm not even suggesting that people will dislike that poor adoptable dog because of what he's named, but more like... maybe they'll be offended that the people at the rescue have no problem naming their dogs after Nazis, and will decide to adopt elsewhere because they don't want to deal with people like that. I think that's a more likely scenario.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

winnie, I want to name a dog Foofoocuddlypoops, after a sabretooth moose lion cub from Avatar, LOL (<3 Sokka).



> The dog could have been named after a beloved relative, or just because they liked the sound of the name.


Because my dogs are in the public eye so often, I do consider what I name them. I'm aware that the name of our next member may be misconstrued as "mauler" (his name will be Mahler after another composer), but people already think Mirada's name is Miranda, and that Strauss is prounced Straws 

My mother was friends with a guy named Richard Blow, and everybody did, in fact, call him D'ick. Should he change his name? lol


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

lisaj1354 said:


> On the contrary - skinheads ARE racists (otherwise, why not keep a full head of hair so as not to be identified as a rascist? They're proud of their rascism) and while the swastika was originally a symbol of peace, it was bastardized and now stands for atrocities and mass murder.


wrong. not all skinheads are racist. there is an entire subculture who call themselves skinheads and have little or nothing to do with racism. 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Skinhead

skinheads didnt start out racist and just because one is a skinhead doesnt mean they are automatically racist. I dated a black skinhead for 6 months.

and i know people who are highly religious and the swastika is a symbol of their quite peaceful religion. 



> Please - I beg of you. As a person who's family was descimated by Nazi's, and as a person who has experienced the bigotry of skinheads, I as you not to discount either of these things in any way.


there are people in this thread discounting the fact that this stuff does NOT automatically mean Nazi. in my mind..that's no better than *being* a Nazi.



> It is a shame that a breed as lovely as the GSD can and will be forever mared by people who are either too bigoted or too stupid to realize that naming your dog after a mass murderer is not funny or glib. Its assinine and shows one's true colors.


no. it's not asinine. it's just a different perspective on the matter. Healing doesnt start unless you face your fears and hate, so you can put them aside. I like the name. Im in no way racist..my family is mixed(including several Jewish spouses of family) my son is half hispanic and my ex husband was Turkish Arab. I like it and i'll use it..but it has nothing to do with the Nazi other than id like to be able to use the name and NOT have people autoassume Nazi...i think that's completely silly.


----------



## Loki Love (May 23, 2010)

Xeph said:


> Actually pronounced Jeezus, or is he another heysoos? I'm honestly asking.


It's actually pronounced Jeezus 



Crantastic said:


> No, names and words in themselves don't have power. People have the power... and words are the tools they use to exercise that power. Would it be okay if a white teacher used racial slurs to address her non-white students? Would you tell those kids to just forget about it, it's just a collection of letters that mean nothing unless they let it? Would you stand by and watch a male boss at work call his female employees the C word? What if one of your straight friends referred to all your gay friends as "Fa***ts?" You can claim all you want that people are just "letting themselves" be offended by stuff like that, but some words have _such_ strong meanings that it's just not true.


But the whole context of this thread is about DOG NAMES... what you're talking about is a whole other subject, and perhaps better suited for another thread. Given that, I don't have much to say about it.


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

Crantastic said:


> So you think it does not reflect on an owner one single bit if they choose to name their dog Jesus, or Hitler or Himmler, or Madonna, or Dahmer, or Buddha, or Ni***r, or whatever? You wouldn't have a single preconceived notion about that owner?[/QUOT]
> 
> nope..because i make it a point not to.
> 
> ...


----------



## RaeganW (Jul 14, 2009)

Xeph said:


> winnie, I want to name a dog Foofoocuddlypoops, after a sabretooth moose lion cub from Avatar, LOL (<3 Sokka).


----------



## sandydj (Sep 27, 2010)

Wow , this debate has gone a lot of different directions. I like a good cival debate..but I kind of lost track of the various point in this one , so in my opinion:

Do people have a right to name their dog whatever they want? Of course they do. There are high profile cases where courts in the US have blocked people from naming their baby Adolf Hitler , and in New Zealand, Talula Does The Hula was given legal two thumbs down and not allowed. But , a dog is property . Dogs don't have to apply for jobs or go to school and be ridiculed for their name .So , obviously call the dog what you want. 

Is a name just a name ? Of course it is.

Are some notorious names going to be highly offensive to certain people , especially those dealing with issues as large scale and well known as the Holocaust? Yes. 

Should the owner care? I won't speak for anyone else here ..but I would feel bad telling someone who had a family made into lampshades that I thought the name Himmler was cool for a German dog. It is a notorious name. If I had a dog named Dahmer I would feel bad if someone who lost a family member to murder found my dog's name hurtful. But , that is just me. I'm nice and considerate usually. Hey , could be a demographics thing too. I live by NYC and it is not uncommon to still see people with numbers tattooed on their forearms and there are plenty of lone survivors of the holocaust living in my area . People always are asking me what my dog's names are..I would have a hard time spitting out "Himmler" around here . So I'll admit it could be a touchier thing/topic of caution around here than elsewhere. High Eastern Ashkenazi population here ..wouldn't be cool/funny/nice ect . Plus I'm a bit older and have lost my sense of humor in the shock value department. 

Even outside of cities with concentrated Jewish culture , will most people who learned anything about WWII and the Holocaust in school ( or on Discovery Channel for the younger crowd it seems sometimes) immediately think of Heinrich Himmler when they see a GSD with that name ? You know , yeah..most likely. Again , it could be an age thing though. I do notice that whereas World History use to be common strong knowledge , it seems to be only limited to young history buffs these days. I called my 25 year old brother ( I am 21 years his senior) for the sake of argument and asked if he knew who or what Himmler was . He , and I am being honest here , asked me if that was "that blimp that went up in flames". I don't know whether to laugh or cry. So I will give on the fact that , to my surprise and dismay , certain things that were common knowledge among the younger crowd are no longer so. Then I suddenly remember that clip where Snookie from Jersey Shore looked at a picture of Khadaffi and thought it was Lionel Ritchie.

You have the right to name your dog whatever you want regardless of who it may offend , but you have to at least acknowledge it would be prudent for a public rescue network to think about a name so associated with hate a genocide to the tune of millions. And the rescue realized this apparently , so they changed it. Maybe a enough outraged people said something that made them realize it was a bit of a bozo no no. Not the most horrible thing in the world , no...but it will get more attention than Mussolini or something. I don't think there are too many Ossama Bin Ladens waiting for homes in shelters right now. Why? Because the very name hurts people who have suffered a loss. 

A search for "german dog names" or "german names" will not yield Himmler or Hitler as a casual suggestion with a neat little meaning and origin next to it.I checked ( we have a major blizzard here..lots of time on my hands ) Heinrich , sure. Not that it matters either. Your right to pick any name you want for your dog.

But really , the original question is "what kind of asshat names a GSD Himmler?" .

One answer to that is Joe Arapaio , the controversial sheriff in AZ who was snubbed as a speaker by the Guide Dog Association of America ..rumored to be due to his highly suspected and documented ( through photos and donations) ties to Neo Nazi groups. He was initially asked to be a speaker for them because of the work he does with shelters..they ( the society for Guide Dogs ) refused to give a specific reason , but rumors are it is because of his over the top immigration policies , and facts of his obvious fascination with Neo Nazism ( his calling tent cities for immigrants "concentration camps" , several photos taken of him with high level Neo Nazi members , the sheer amount of Neo Nazi supporters that show up at his rallies , his..er...dog named Himmler ) they withdrew the request for him to speak for them , and according to the media , ruined his birthday.

http://www.associatedcontent.com/ar...little_known_facts_about_americas.html?cat=60 

http://blogs.phoenixnewtimes.com/valleyfever/2010/06/joe_arpaios_birthday_ruined_af.php

Anyway , that doesn't have to do with what was discussed though most of this thread ..because it is just one man. The point of posting those articles is to provide one answer the original "what kind of asshat" question.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

> certain things that were common knowledge among the younger crowd are no longer so.


THIS!!! I wanted to mention this and TOTALLY forgot! I have no idea who khadaffi is either... (I'm the same age as your brother, BTW)

While we do go over history and the holocaust and what not in school, we really only touch on what HITLER did. There is no mention of any other German really, just him and the Third Reich.

History taught also changes with the times. I doubt too many 10 years from now will be learning about Operation Desert Storm. They're going to be hearing about Iraqi Freedom.


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

sandydj said:


> Wow , this debate has gone a lot of different directions. I like a good cival debate..but I kind of lost track of the various point in this one , so in my opinion:
> 
> Do people have a right to name their dog whatever they want? Of course they do. There are high profile cases where courts in the US have blocked people from naming their baby Adolf Hitler , and in New Zealand, Talula Does The Hula was given legal two thumbs down and not allowed. But , a dog is property . Dogs don't have to apply for jobs or go to school and be ridiculed for their name .So , obviously call the dog what you want.
> 
> ...


intentionally or not..you just called me an asshat and a nazi.


----------



## lisaj1354 (Feb 23, 2008)

sandydj - Thank you. Well said.

Where in Northern NJ are you? I'm here too. Hackensack.


> If you tell me you don't know who John Cougar is, I'll just shut off my computer and going knit something or yell at some kids to get off my lawn or something


I'm not sure he knows who he is...John Cougar. John Cougar Mellencamp. Then back to John Cougar. Then just plain John Mellencamp.


----------



## sandydj (Sep 27, 2010)

Wow! Sorry , no offense to you of course because it doesn't reflect on you..it reflects on modern education. I am stunned you don't know who Khadaffi is lol. I mean , I had friends that were severely disabled and died in Operation Desert Storm. Jeez , it wasn't THAT long ago! They even changed that song "R-O-C-K In The USA" by John Cougar to "K-I-L-L Khadaffi" during the way. If you tell me you don't know who John Cougar is , I'll just shut off my computer and going knit something or yell at some kids to get off my lawn or something 

In all fairness though..here is a question , a task per say...can you do a search as if you were trying to find a name for your GSD and wanted to name him something German? You can use any keywords as long as they have nothing to do with WWII , Hitler , Nazi , ect. In other words..try searching German names for dogs , German names , whatever...and see if Himmler appears in any list as a normal suggestion that someone would stumble across without specifically LOOKING for the name Himmler , or a Nazi affiliated name..KWIM? Just curious..couldn't find any online.



zimandtakandgrrandmimi said:


> intentionally or not..you just called me an asshat and a nazi.


wasn't imtentional..I was answering the original question..I didn't see where you said you had a dog named something like that. It is 8 pages long though..so I amy have missed it.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

I am like some of you that I DO worry about how a name I chose will be taken by others. I wouldn't want to name a dog something offensive to anyone but certainly not to a whole religion or nationality. I have never understood the concept of naming a sweet, fluffy dog after a bad person in history. I think it is disprespectful to people and to the dog. When I was volunteering at the shelter we had dogs dumped off that came with all kinds of horrid names. One of the worst was a dog I took because she was going to be euthanized. She was named slang for a womans private parts. Sick, Why in the world would anyone name a dog something like that? Are they really so empty themselves that they need to shock people just to feel good about themselves? Needless to say, I changed that name. The dog was fabulous and no way I was going to yell that out around the neighborhood.


----------



## sandydj (Sep 27, 2010)

Lovely North Arlington..good ole Bergen County where the monthly taxes are sky high ! I worked in Hackensack for 14 years and have quite a few friends that live there


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

Inga said:


> Sick, Why in the world would anyone name a dog something like that? Are they really so empty themselves that they need to shock people just to feel good about themselves?


it's nothing to do with shocking people..at least not for me.

i merely have odd sorts of interests and i like things that some people find offensive. i used to get really offended at certain things...until i realized that being offended is a choice. it's a choice that you make to take offense. Im not going to try to interfere with that choice, but i dont think i should have to lie about myself or what i like or what interests me just because someone else makes that choice.

it doesnt make me empty inside.



sandydj said:


> In all fairness though..here is a question , a task per say...can you do a search as if you were trying to find a name for your GSD and wanted to name him something German? You can use any keywords as long as they have nothing to do with WWII , Hitler , Nazi , ect. In other words..try searching German names for dogs , German names , whatever...and see if Himmler appears in any list as a normal suggestion that someone would stumble across without specifically LOOKING for the name Himmler , or a Nazi affiliated name..KWIM? Just curious..couldn't find any online.


i never use lists to choose the name of a dog. i dont get this obsession with whatever Google says lol.



> wasn't imtentional..I was answering the original question..I didn't see where you said you had a dog named something like that. It is 8 pages long though..so I amy have missed it.


i havent yet. but in the course of reading this thread and thinking about this and saying the name...i discovered the fact that i like the way it rolls off my tongue. therefore..if a dog comes along that i think the name will fit..im gonna use it. just because i like the rhythm of it.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

I know who Mellencamp is...not much a fan of his music. Springsteen either.


----------



## sandydj (Sep 27, 2010)

I mentioned an internet search because there was a prevailing hypothesis that a person may have just searched "german names" and came up with it that way. That situation is unlikely , which is what I was trying to say with my "try and find it without a Nazi association " challenge. It is either a family name ( there are 240 people living in the USA with the last name Himmler..out of almost 311 Million) , or picked intentionally because it is a famous name..

Like I said , i believe in freedom..name your dog what you want. But by the same lines of freedom I find it offensive and immature and IMO done for shock value. Which is fine. We are all entitled to our opinion.

Also , in a debate , it is hard not to take things personally. Just the nature of it. I did not call YOU an asshat . I gave an example of someone who most people think is an asshat , who has a dog named Himmler. The thread started , afterall , with a simple question posed...one I attempted to give one possible answer to  Hey , I may like someone a lot..but still think they gave their dog an offensive name. KWIM?


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

zimandtakandgrrandmimi said:


> intentionally or not..you just called me an asshat and a nazi.


I honestly don't see how you got that from sandydj's post. Zim, you (should) know that I like you and respect your opinions. I actually can't think of a time on these boards that you've offended me. I think in this case, though, you're taking this debate a little too personally, assuming everyone is attacking you when really, most of them seem to be speaking generally.

You said earlier that you like the way the name Himmler sounds. I agree... it's a neat-sounding name. You said you'd like it if you could use the name without people thinking of the Nazi. In some ways I think that would be awesome, and in some ways... well, you know how they say that those who forget history are doomed to repeat it? Because of that, I would like for people to always have some idea of who Himmler was. I don't think the holocaust is something we should all harp over, but I also don't think it's something we should just forget.

I wouldn't name a dog Himmler. I wouldn't think badly of _you_ for naming a dog Himmler, because I (sort of) know you and I know the intention behind it. If you're fine with explaining to tons of people why you chose the name Himmler, and saying that no, your dog's not named after the Nazi, then go for it. I agree, intention is everything, and if you want to name your dog Himmler, or wear whatever shirt you want, or do whatever things you want, that's fine. You clearly have no problem discussing these things with people if they ask, and explaining that your nun shirt isn't anti-Catholic, but is just for a band you like, or whatever.... right?

In the case of the rescue, most people will probably see the dogs online first. They see one named Himmler, they may be offended, assuming the people at the rescue have no issue with naming dogs after Nazis, and they may decide they don't want to deal with people like that. Rescues are everywhere, and they have no need to investigate this specific one further. Is that right or wrong? I don't know. But a rescue is a business of sorts, and image is everything in business. They won't have the opportunity to explain a name choice to everyone who may be put off by it. It's better for them to just choose names that don't have the potential to alienate lots of people.


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

im not taking it personally..im trying to clarify something that i dont think im getting across very well. that's what is frustrating me. My own poor communication skills..not anything anyone has said.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

zimandtakandgrrandmimi said:


> it's nothing to do with shocking people..at least not for me.
> 
> i merely have odd sorts of interests and i like things that some people find offensive. i used to get really offended at certain things...until i realized that being offended is a choice. it's a choice that you make to take offense. Im not going to try to interfere with that choice, but i dont think i should have to lie about myself or what i like or what interests me just because someone else makes that choice.
> 
> .


You have had a dog named after the dirty slang name for female private parts? Guess I just don't get why that would interest anyone.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Xeph said:


> Depends. What's the context? Because there are plenty of gay people that call each other the F word or the D word.
> 
> For heaven's sake, don't come hang out with my group of friends. You'll be so offended your brain will explode, I'm sure.


One of my fondest memories was at the gay bar for my friend Ricky's birthday. Every one was outside on the patio singing happy birthday. Right after they sang "Happy birthday dear Ricky.." and during the pause my other friend screams "F-GGOT!" and every one died laughing. They call me much worse things than Gaga, those fellows. 



Inga said:


> You have had a dog named after the dirty slang name for female private parts? Guess I just don't get why that would interest anyone.


I regularly call Jonas Pootie and Hot Pocket. :\


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

Inga said:


> You have had a dog named after the dirty slang name for female private parts? Guess I just don't get why that would interest anyone.


after A dirty slang name for female private parts. and it was a cat. 

and she got the name because it suited her..due to one of her habits.


----------



## AussieNerdQueen (Jul 28, 2010)

Jayme182 said:


> I wasn't trying to insult your family... maybe I worded what I meant to say wrong. I was talking about the first thing that comes to my mind when I hear a certain word or name. What I meant was, not knowing the story of the dogs name, if I see a dog named "N", I'm going to assume that the person that owned the dog was horribly racist. And if I saw a dog named Adolf Hitler I'd assume that whoever named him was horribly anti-semitic. Just like my dog had the stupid name of Trinity which I assumed was named after The Matrix (asked the former owner and yes in fact she was named after the Matrix... lame!).
> 
> And P.S. - I think that anyone who uses that word has to be at least a little racist - and my own mother has uttered that word a few times in my life, of which I am deeply ashamed to admit. I do get the whole joking thing though... but I think it is a thin line. My BF is half Asian (Thai to be exact) and he constantly gets jabbed about solving some math problems and things of that nature... yes it's funny haha but after a while it gets old.


Okay what I got out of this:

I'm sorry I called your family racist. I didn't word myself properly. However, they are racist. 



zimandtakandgrrandmimi said:


> ever heard that ol' quip " When you assume..you make an ASS of U and ME both."
> 
> 
> unfounded assumptions can be very dangerous. you should never pass judgement with only a surface glance.


 


Xeph said:


> I swear to God I'll SING THE SONG!
> 
> And I don't think you can sing the porn song on the forum.
> 
> ...


 
You two ^^ Over 9000. That is all.

The hilarious part of the story is I didn't know the N word was bad until I was fourteen. (No one bothered to tell me..I thought it was just a made up silly sounding word)I was talking to a girl I from my school who is black and I was like 'you have to meet my auntie's little [beeeeeeeeeep] he is soo cute.

She chipped my tooth. We have been best friends ever since.

Everyone's sense of humour is different. I even said they shortened his name when the PC age started. Being able to make fun of everyone doesn't make you a racist. It makes you either an idiot or the most tolerant type of person. Arguing that we should avoid teasing one group of people is like saying YAAAAY segregation! imo. 

You pick on everyone or you pick on no one. And if you choose the latter, since humour and offense is soooooooo subjective, no jokes will ever be made again. I'd like to point out I'm part of a minority, I'm not some toothless bogan slappin my thigh goin nyuh nyuh nyuh.

Mellencamp...I think Watermelon.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

> I thought it was just a made up silly sounding word


You were correct. At least from the view point of this black person.



> I was talking to a girl I from my school who is black and I was like 'you have to meet my auntie's little [beeeeeeeeeep] he is soo cute.


I can't stop laughing! ROFL!


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Does it make me racist to know and be able to rap every single NWA song?


----------



## AussieNerdQueen (Jul 28, 2010)

Xeph said:


> You were correct. At least from the view point of this black person.
> 
> 
> I can't stop laughing! ROFL!


I know it is really funny now. We still laugh about it. She's come out with some classics.

[My name]..Why are you so white? I just looked at her and said..Why are you so black? We just cracked up lolz.

I should take back my comment about not being a toothless bogan. I chipped a tooth cause of her! Guess I am one xP Hehe.

Oh and I'd like to add a black lady things Nigs is funny. HUMOUR IS SUBJECTIVE. Also my friend did think my little [beeeeep] twas adorable. R.I.P little buddy. (The dog not the friend.)



Xeph said:


> You were correct. At least from the view point of this black person.


I just wanted to add that down here the derogatory equivalent of [beeeeep] _I'ma just do that from now on_ is 'Abbo' for Aboriginal. I guess they picked the 'less offensive' term? Unsure. Lol.


----------



## sandydj (Sep 27, 2010)

No , they were the bomb. The acronym was a good idea for them..think of all the people who never would have asked for them in the record store. Young Black Teenagers were good too.

Jeez , I was listening to Rammstein because of this thread. Now I have to go pull up some Old School...


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

I am just waiting for the day I come across F the Police karaoke.


----------



## lisaj1354 (Feb 23, 2008)

> Some people don't like having hair. A guy I work with has a receding hair line, so rather than be embarassed about that, he shaves it all off. He is not a racist "skinhead" but he doesn't have any hair, so what?


Oh for gods sake. Shaving your head because you're going bald isn't being a skin head. Its a freaking fashion statement.

Please don't insult my intelligence or that of any thinking person by pulling that. 

A skinhead shaves their head as part of their allegiance to a "***********" or nazi party.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

lisaj1354 said:


> Oh for gods sake. Shaving your head because you're going bald isn't being a skin head. Its a freaing fashion statment.
> 
> Please don't insult my intelligence or that of any thinking person by pulling that.
> 
> A skinhead shaves their head as part of their alliegience to a "***********" or nazi party.


Oh get off it already. I could line up 50 bald dudes and ask you to pick the racist one out of them and you wouldn't be able to because senseless things like that lose their power because they're senseless. One group of people shaving their heads to pledge some sort of allegiance to their racist group doesn't make every one with a bald head racist was the point being made there. Big picture? Assumptions are stupid.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

I'm watching Family Guy while reading this thread. Peter is singing "I Need A Jew" right now.

Hilarious timing.


----------



## AussieNerdQueen (Jul 28, 2010)

Didn't you guyz no dat all blondez r tartz anddd stuuupid??? Datz why we marry de old bald men for da monies.

Labels are for cans of tuna not people.

I need a Jew= hilariously funny. My favourite Family Guy Jew joke is in 'Road to the Multiverse'

JEWWWW!! Oh yeah...This is a DISNEY universe..


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

*At Temple*
Hey! There's Bill Nye the Science Guy! And half of Lenny Kravitz!


----------



## Independent George (Mar 26, 2009)

I totally get that a private context makes all the difference in how a remark is inteneded. I've given (and received) some of the most foul, racist, sexist, and homophobic jokes in private without any offense being intended, given, or taken. I grew up in a very mixed immigrant community where we constantly dropped every imagineable epithet you could think of upon each other. Hilarity ensued. We even worked a few jokes into our high school yearbook to save for posterity (I'm Chinese, and so one caption described me as being "one in a billion"; we had a photo of my Jewish friend clutching & leering at a pile of cash; we made constant (veiled) references to my Muslim friend's terrorist ties, the Italian's mob ties, the Indians working in convenience stores, etc.). 

The point is, though, that we hid them as Easter Eggs in the yearbook because we knew that any responsible adults would have (rightly) been utterly horrified by it all. In private, we had our jokes; in public, we put on a respectable face. If we'd have been caught, we would have publicly and sincerely apologized, because it really was pretty horribly offensive on an objective scale. What made it harmless was the fact that it was a private joke; lose that veil of privacy, and it's all pretty horrifying.

A dog's name definitely falls under the 'public' domain. Even if the name wasn't intended to be offensive, the fact is the public frame of reference completely overshadows whatever private meaning was intended. I caught it, and I'm neither Jewish nor any sort of historian. 

And, for the record, I wrote the "one in a billion" line myself. I'm f***in' proud of that one.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

> I wrote the "one in a billion" line myself. I'm f***in' proud of that one.


You should be. I had a good laugh.


----------



## Independent George (Mar 26, 2009)

Xeph said:


> You should be. I had a good laugh.


I know, right? I thought for sure that it was too obvious, and that someone was going to catch that one.


----------



## AussieNerdQueen (Jul 28, 2010)

Xeph said:


> *At Temple*
> Hey! There's Bill Nye the Science Guy! And half of Lenny Kravitz!


Family guy Jewish laser eye surgery xD

Do you watch American Dad?? There's an episode where Francine is a comedienne and she says 'do you know why two Asian people can't have a Caucasian baby? Because two Wongs don't make a White!!!!' 

I still tell that joke.



Independent George said:


> I totally get that a private context makes all the difference in how a remark is inteneded. I've given (and received) some of the most foul, racist, sexist, and homophobic jokes in private without any offense being intended, given, or taken. I grew up in a very mixed immigrant community where we constantly dropped every imagineable epithet you could of upon each other. Hilarity ensued. We even worked a few jokes into our high school yearbook to save for posterity (I'm Chinese, and so one caption described me as being "one in a billion"; we had a photo of my Jewish friend clutching & leering at a pile of cash; we made constant (veiled) references to my Muslim friend's terrorist ties, the Italian's mob ties, the Indians working in convenience stores, etc.).
> 
> The point is, though, that we hid them as Easter Eggs in the yearbook because we knew that any responsible adults would have (rightly) been utterly horrified by it all. In private, we had our jokes; in public, we put on a respectable face.
> 
> ...


You are awesome.


----------



## Independent George (Mar 26, 2009)

Xeph said:


> I'm watching Family Guy while reading this thread. Peter is singing "I Need A Jew" right now.
> 
> Hilarious timing.


Was this the "When You Wish Upon a Jew" episode? That was hilarious. They've done enough Jewish episodes that I actually don't remember which episode you're talking about.


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

> The point is, though, that we hid them as Easter Eggs in the yearbook because we knew that any responsible adults would have (rightly) been utterly horrified by it all. In private, we had our jokes; in public, we put on a respectable face. If we'd have been caught, we would have publicly and sincerely apologized, because it really was pretty horribly offensive on an objective scale. What made it harmless was the fact that it was a private joke; lose that veil of privacy, and it's all pretty horrifying.


except that it's not horrifying. 



> A dog's name definitely falls under the 'public' domain. Even if the name wasn't intended to be offensive, the fact is the public frame of reference completely overshadows whatever private meaning was intended. I caught it, and I'm neither Jewish nor any sort of historian.


seriously and extremely disagree. I caught the reference..i have jewish family..and im not offended in the slightest. Im more offended that they CHANGED the name if im offended at anything in this thread.


----------



## Independent George (Mar 26, 2009)

AussieNerdQueen said:


> Family guy Jewish laser eye surgery xD
> 
> Do you watch American Dad?? There's an episode where Francine is a comedienne and she says 'do you know why two Asian people can't have a Caucasian baby? Because two Wongs don't make a White!!!!'
> 
> I still tell that joke.


What do you call a woman with one leg longer than the other? Eileen.

What do you call a Chinese woman with one leg longer than the other? Irene.



> You are awesome.


You guys are awesome. Most of my respectable, mature friends right now would have been horrified. I'd show you the yearbook page right now if I could.


----------



## AussieNerdQueen (Jul 28, 2010)

Independent George said:


> What do you call a woman with one leg longer than the other? Eileen.
> 
> What do you call a Chinese woman with one leg longer than the other? Irene.
> 
> ...


I ran and told my mum that joke straight away. She rolled her eyes and said goodbye lol.

Hey! I'm respectabible! xP


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

> What do you call a woman with one leg longer than the other? Eileen.
> 
> What do you call a Chinese woman with one leg longer than the other? Irene.


ROFL! It's turned into "That thread".

Just told my half vietnamese husband that joke. Got a good laugh.


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

xeph said:


> rofl! It's turned into "that thread".


finally!!!


----------



## sandydj (Sep 27, 2010)

On the lighter side , this all reminds me of certain terminology differences that exist in different countries. 

I was visiting my husband's family in Ireland , and to give you background I practice Brazilian Jiu Jitsu. I wanted to check out a school to guest train there since it was a long visit. Well , my husband's young cousin trained at a place so I started asking questions..one line of questioning went as follows: Will they let me borrow a gi? Do you know what kind of gis they have there? I prefer a thick gi , last time I worked with a person with a thin gi my fingers got hung up in it and dislocated. I have a pink gi , but I did not bring it. I assume all the gis here are white...

Every question was met with hysterics and tears rolling down their faces. I had no idea what was so funny..after the 5th time I asked them they finally told me that "gi" is actually a very VERY slang and foul name for a woman's most private part. They strictly call martial arts uniforms there "judogis" or simply , uniform. 

Now Zim will want to name his next dog McGi lol


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

Xeph said:


> winnie, I want to name a dog Foofoocuddlypoops, after a sabretooth moose lion cub from Avatar, LOL (<3 Sokka).


This made me laugh -- FoofoocuddlypoopsFoofoocuddlypoopsFoofoocuddlypoopsFoofoocuddlypoopsFoofoocuddlypoops!! Say it 5 times fast! Does all kinds of neat things in your mouth! 

Time for a serious THREAD KILLER......










Or some dog yoga....doh-dee-doh....


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

sandydj said:


> Now Zim will want to name *her* next dog McGi lol


fixed.

and like i said Ive already had a cat name Chòubī. McGi has a interesting sound to it lol. I also had a fish named Alexandır Siksallandır..which if any of the mods speak Turkish..Im in trouble lol..


but really the reason why this thread bugged me so much..its not that im really offended...my intellectual sensibilities kinda revolt at the hidden concept..with the Op's subject..it's like a sort of reverse bigotry..the fact that everyone autoassumes Nazi when they hear that name..which doesnt per se offend me...much....it just irritates the crap out of me. anyways...im done ranting because i dont think im going to be able to make the point clear..it'll just have to bug me that i cant explain it.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

zimandtakandgrrandmimi said:


> but really the reason why this thread bugged me so much..its not that im really offended...my intellectual sensibilities kinda revolt at the hidden concept..with the Op's subject..it's like a sort of reverse bigotry..the fact that everyone autoassumes Nazi when they hear that name..which doesnt per se offend me...much....it just irritates the crap out of me. anyways...im done ranting because i dont think im going to be able to make the point clear..it'll just have to bug me that i cant explain it.


It really itched my bitch bone, which is all I can say. Nothing irritates me more than hidden "taboos" over stupid things like names or hair cuts. I really do think Himmler is an awesome sounding name and the idea that people are going to think any thing more than it's a dog annoys the crap out of me.


----------



## Independent George (Mar 26, 2009)

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> It really itched my bitch bone, which is all I can say. Nothing irritates me more than hidden "taboos" over stupid things like names or hair cuts. I really do think Himmler is an awesome sounding name and the idea that people are going to think any thing more than it's a dog annoys the crap out of me.


And what annoys me is that there is indeed meaning behind the name, even if you don't see it.


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

Independent George said:


> And what annoys me is that there is indeed meaning behind the name, even if you don't see it.


i see it..i just think it's bigoted of people to perpetuate it.

edited to clarify..bigoted to perpetuate the MEANING..not the name.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Independent George said:


> And what annoys me is that there is indeed meaning behind the name, even if you don't see it.


Yeah, I'm not arguing about it anymore nor was I trying to restart the argument. I have also stated in a ton of posts that I KNOW and acknowledge there are meanings behind names, so telling me that there is is a moot point. I'm merely stating that it irritates me and I will not live by it.


----------



## marsha=whitie (Dec 29, 2008)

Jayme182 said:


> See, I think that is my problem, I'm born and raised in the suburbs of Chicago and I've grown up with a variety of ethnicities surrounding me... growing up my friends were white, black, Jewish, Indian, Pakistani, Chinese, Japanese, Polish, Russian, etc... a name like that would NEVER fly here. For most of my childhood I lived in Skokie, IL which has one of the highest Jewish populations in the country. I went to many Bar and Bat Mitzvahs in junior high. I think that is part of the reason why naming a dog anything to do with Nazis really bothers me. I have no concept as to what it would be like to live in a more rural area or to live down south where names like that might be more acceptable. But here, no way, no how, naming a dog the N word would just not fly.
> 
> At any rate that is an awesome picture.


I totally get where you're coming from. I wish that I had grown up with such diversity... alas, I was stuck with ******** and Racists (unless we had people move in from the "city.") I would never, ever name a dog some form of racial slang that insulted another race... unless I ever get a white dog. Its name WILL be Cracker Head. 

Oh, and thanks! its one of the only "good" pics I have left of that dog. He was a ChowX, named Spook. His owner was DEFINITELY racist.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

I must be horribly sheltered. I thought I had heard all the basic racist slurs, but evidently not. I have no idea what "spook" would mean besides a ghost or a spy ("CIA spook"). I would probably name a black, gray, or white cat or a particularly spy-like cat Spook and people would get mad at me, and I'd have idea why. . .LOL.


----------



## AussieNerdQueen (Jul 28, 2010)

marsha=whitie said:


> I would never, ever name a dog some form of racial slang that insulted another race... unless I ever get a white dog. Its name WILL be Cracker Head. :


How is a white dog called the n word any different to naming a white dog cracker? they're both intentionally lame jokes with the same purpose. Do you intend to be offensive with the cracker name or do you just think it is funny? Same coin two sides.

I don't actually care what you name your dog but this kind of hypocrisy grinds my gears.


----------



## marsha=whitie (Dec 29, 2008)

Willowy said:


> I must be horribly sheltered. I thought I had heard all the basic racist slurs, but evidently not. I have no idea what "spook" would mean besides a ghost or a spy ("CIA spook"). I would probably name a black, gray, or white cat or a particularly spy-like cat Spook and people would get mad at me, and I'd have idea why. . .LOL.


Really? I would be a terrible person to yell racial slurs at people (not like I'd do it anyhow,) 'cause I only know the obvious "N" word, Spook, and Cracker... lol

Out of curiosity I googled racial slurs... not gonna lie, some of the are REALLY dumb, and made me laugh. haha



AussieNerdQueen said:


> How is a white dog called the n word any different to naming a white dog cracker? they're both intentionally lame jokes with the same purpose. Do you intend to be offensive with the cracker name or do you just think it is funny? Same coin two sides.
> 
> I don't actually care what you name your dog but this kind of hypocrisy grinds my gears.


I'm white, so I feel that I could get away with naming a dog Cracker Head. I don't like to insult people, like if I had a dog name N!gger. If I included myself in the insult, why would anyone have a problem with it?


----------



## Finkie_Mom (Mar 2, 2010)

I didn't know this until recently, but if you were to name your dog Fanny, people in Australia will laugh at you. 

I still get made fun of for telling my Australian friend not to forget her fanny pack (treat bag) when we go to training


----------



## AussieNerdQueen (Jul 28, 2010)

Finkie_Mom said:


> I didn't know this until recently, but if you were to name your dog Fanny, people in Australia will laugh at you.
> 
> I still get made fun of for telling my Australian friend not to forget her fanny pack (treat bag) when we go to training


Bum bag down here..For obvious reasons..XD



marsha=whitie said:


> Really? I would be a terrible person to yell racial slurs at people (not like I'd do it anyhow,) 'cause I only know the obvious "N" word, Spook, and Cracker... lol
> 
> Out of curiosity I googled racial slurs... not gonna lie, some of the are REALLY dumb, and made me laugh. haha
> 
> ...


I don't have a problem with that. I have a problem with the hypocrisy that black people can say ******, gay people can say ***0ot but it's offensive if anyone else does. How is a word offensive only if a certain group says it??

Yay for segregation! (not)

Basically I'm of the opinion that it's ALL okay, or None of it is okay.

Kinda OT but I just wanna make sure I don't sound scowly. I'm not offended at you or anything.


----------



## marsha=whitie (Dec 29, 2008)

AussieNerdQueen said:


> I don't have a problem with that. I have a problem with the hypocrisy that black people can say ******, gay people can say ***0ot but it's offensive if anyone else does. How is a word offensive only if a certain group says it??
> 
> Yay for segregation! (not)
> 
> ...


Ah, okay. I was confused with what you posted earlier. I thought that you were calling me a hypocrit. lol.

I totally understand what you're saying. I wish that people wouldn't let words offend them... but I don't see that happening anytime soon. Until then, I'll respect people and try not to insult them. Conflict isn't fun anyhow.


----------



## AussieNerdQueen (Jul 28, 2010)

Conflict is deliciously fun to watch in Gossip Girl but...


----------



## lisaj1354 (Feb 23, 2008)

> Oh get off it already. I could line up 50 bald dudes and ask you to pick the racist one out of them and you wouldn't be able to because senseless things like that lose their power because they're senseless. One group of people shaving their heads to pledge some sort of allegiance to their racist group doesn't make every one with a bald head racist was the point being made there. Big picture? Assumptions are stupid.


Did you actully READ what I wrote? 

And if you did, its apparent you didn't understand a word of it.

What part of


> Oh for gods sake. Shaving your head because you're going bald isn't being a skin head. Its a freaking fashion statment.


 did you not understand?


----------



## Independent George (Mar 26, 2009)

Darn it. For a while, we were having so much fun, too.


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

lisaj1354 said:


> Did you actully READ what I wrote?
> 
> And if you did, its apparent you didn't understand a word of it.
> 
> What part of did you not understand?


Cool, I must have missed that part of reply, I'm feeling much better knowing I have made a fashion statement rather than a being a racist. I get confused so easily.


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

I imagine there are some racists who are also fashion-conscious -- sneaky racists! Now we really have a dilemma telling the wheat from the chaff...


----------



## Independent George (Mar 26, 2009)

winniec777 said:


> I imagine there are some racists who are also fashion-conscious -- sneaky racists! Now we really have a dilemma telling the wheat from the chaff...


Well, duh. Didn't you see Zoolander?


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

"The fashion industry has been behind every major political assassination over the last 200 years. And behind every hit...a male model."

LOL!! I knew it!!


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

LMAO! I found a name my social group calls me on that dumb list! House N!gger! ROFL!!

Man I remember the first time it happened. We (social group + others) were at a party and the "offender" was drunk, and he yelled out "HAS ANYBODY SEEN OUR LOCAL HOUSE N!GGER!?!?" and the room went SILENT. His sister went "JIM!" and everybody else went *GASP* And I.....

Started laughing hysterically.

It was hilarious on SO many levels, I still laugh just thinking about it xD

Honestly, knowing the definition, it IS more complimentary than offensive to me, lol


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

lisaj1354 said:


> Did you actully READ what I wrote?
> 
> And if you did, its apparent you didn't understand a word of it.
> 
> What part of did you not understand?


I'm pretty sure you're not understanding a single thing going on in this thread, so by all means, talk down to me.



Independent George said:


> Well, duh. Didn't you see Zoolander?


My boyfriend has never seen Zoolander. It was a defining moment in our relationship.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

> My boyfriend has never seen Zoolander.


I watched up to the part with the gasoline fight, at which point I had had more than enough, and wanted to smash Ben Stiller in the head with a rivet gun.

To be fair, I don't find his father funny either.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> One of my fondest memories was at the gay bar for my friend Ricky's birthday. Every one was outside on the patio singing happy birthday. Right after they sang "Happy birthday dear Ricky.." and during the pause my other friend screams "F-GGOT!" and every one died laughing. They call me much worse things than Gaga, those fellows.
> 
> 
> 
> I regularly call Jonas Pootie and Hot Pocket. :\


The name this particular dog came in rhymed with "hunt" and I can't imagine anyone calling that out in public. Then again, Yes, I can imagine it and I myself hate it. 

Xeph were you at the shelter when she came in? She ended up being my little Lexi but she was so beaten and bruised they didn't think she would live. She had been hung. So, I suppose I hear a name like that and think a person disrespects their animal to call it such a thing. The man who hung her and beat her to within an inch of her life was the one who named her so I guess in that dogs case, it was true. 



> after A dirty slang name for female private parts. and it was a cat.
> 
> and she got the name because it suited her..due to one of her habits.


 I think there are some names that are less offensive. My friend calls Oliver a Poop all the time and it doesn't bother me that much. Guess she says it with love but some names, I just don't get. I guess when I think of names for animals, I tend to think of what others will think. I guess I don't care to offend anyone, if I can help it. Some folks get offended by anything so you can't please everyone but I do try. 


Xeph, I wish more folks were like you in that area (don't get a big head) I just mean, sometimes it seems people are LOOKING for a reason to be offended and that gets old fast too. I guess people have said some rather nasty things about my race as well as my religion. I chose to not get offended and just consider the source of the comment and leave it at that.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Xeph said:


> I watched up to the part with the gasoline fight, at which point I had had more than enough, and wanted to smash Ben Stiller in the head with a rivet gun.
> 
> To be fair, I don't find his father funny either.


Our friendship is over. I do hate Ben Stiller though, but that movie is the best. 

I learned that models can too die in freak gasoline fight accidents.


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

Inga said:


> I think there are some names that are less offensive. My friend calls Oliver a Poop all the time and it doesn't bother me that much. Guess she says it with love but some names, I just don't get. I guess when I think of names for animals, I tend to think of what others will think. I guess I don't care to offend anyone, if I can help it. Some folks get offended by anything so you can't please everyone but I do try.


Her name was Chòubī. It means Stinking **nt in chinese. because she would pull out dirty tampons from the trash and try to chew on them..and NOTHING would deter her. like..i eventually had to lock my bathroom trash under the sink with a chain and combination lock to get her to stop. The name seemed apt.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Inga, I don't think I was there when that little girl came in (probably a good thing)



> Xeph, I wish more folks were like you in that area (don't get a big head) I just mean, sometimes it seems people are LOOKING for a reason to be offended and that gets old fast too. I guess people have said some rather nasty things about my race as well as my religion. I chose to not get offended and just consider the source of the comment and leave it at that.


I think that it's part of just where I grew up. 99% of the time, I WAS the ONLY black person in attendance (unless my sibings were also there). I heard House N!gger, and I don't feel insulted at "The N word". Rather, my first thought was "They think I'm affluent!" LOL!


----------



## JessieLove09 (Mar 27, 2010)

Well first off I had no idea who the heck Himmler is until this thread. And I seriously doubt that if a shelter gave a German Shepherd a German name like Adolf that they meant it as something evil. I can see how some may find it offensive. But seriously? If you look everything else about the dog but the name, adopt the dog and then change the name!! 

When my family and I adopted Tanner we could care less about is name, if we were able to name him ourselves we would have named him Shadow, Blackie, Spot(for the white spot on his chest.) One of is nicknames is Father Tanner. I don't know of any serial killers named Tanner, probably is, but I don't care, I don't think they named him after that person.

We named Molly her name because we like it, not because of Molly Ringwald, even though I liked her movies, but thats not the reason why we named her. If I saw a dog that is a German breed with a German name I would think thats kind of cool.

My last name is McLeod, and people constantly make comments about the show "Highlander", as for history buffs I am descended from the MacLeod Clan from Scotland. One of my ancestors founded Calgary(well named it). I am 1/8 Italian, my great grandfather's last name and some of my closest relatives have the last name Ciufo, and apparently with that name people automatically ask or assume I am part of, or I have a family member who is or was part of the Italian Mafia. I don't even mention I am Italian, and just hearing the name Ciufo they think that. Funny thing is, there is speculation about my great grandfather's involvement in the Italian Mafia, so knows.

But no, I would no automatically assume something is evil about a dog with the name Himmler. If I adopt the dog and don't like the name I will change it. 

I'd rather have a dog that has a name like Dahmer, Manson, Adolf that is very healthy, great temperament, nice structure, great with people, kids, and other animals, loyal, smart and other great qualities than a dog who doesn't have those qualities. Name is the last thing I worry about.

ETA: AussieNerdQueen: I am a HUGE Law & Order: SVU fan!!


----------

